# How many UK users left?



## ColinYounger

I think 20 odd people are left here...

Starting from the left... COUNT!

1!

PS. No discussion, just counting, please...


----------



## britcub

2


----------



## sprust

3


----------



## Wilf

4


----------



## Ashley

5


----------



## ad_jack

6 - Lifetime sub since 2004


----------



## teresatt

7


----------



## kandinsky

8


----------



## adamfoulkes

9


----------



## Verne

10


----------



## RichardJH

11

& 12 & 13 if its the number of LT Tivo's


----------



## PhilG

14

but we're only counting Tivo forum members really.....


----------



## OzSat

(I has two)


----------



## pauljs

16


----------



## Johnbyte

17


----------



## RichardJH

PhilG said:


> 14
> 
> but we're only counting Tivo forum members really.....


But it asks for users


----------



## Davyburns

18


----------



## PhilG

RichardJH said:


> But it asks for users


Exactly - But how is a Tico user/owner who is NOT a forum member supposed to answer

What we're counting is Tivo owners who are also forum members

Not really the same thing

I think (and I hope) that the real answer is "enough for Sky to keep providing data for us"

And I know I'm classed as "crazy" by some folks, but I am still slinging them 10 quid a month for that data

Phil G


----------



## DX30

ColinYounger said:


> I think 20 odd people are left here...


19

But how many that aren't odd ?


----------



## ...coolstream

Me too!


----------



## Cainam

21 - me (assuming coolstream is 20)

22 - my parents

23 - my sister


----------



## Paulg

24


----------



## ColinYounger

Keep counting forum members please.

I have three TiVos, for the record...


----------



## DJWillis

25, TiVo on lifetime sub and a desperate need of a new hard disk (and maybe a cachecard) before it dies and I have to find something else (it just had a new PSU).


----------



## sickbird_uk

26.


----------



## bhedge

27


----------



## RichardJH

ColinYounger said:


> Keep counting forum members please.


OK I will tell SWMBO to stop looking over my shoulder while I'm on the forum then


----------



## laurence

27


----------



## laurence

I mean 28


----------



## steveroe

29


----------



## Rob Randall

30


----------



## cyril

31


----------



## bigwold

32 (four lifetime plus four unsubscribed)


----------



## Wonder_lander

33


----------



## djc45

34


----------



## vassilis

35 (2 Lifetime + 1 monthly but not connected...ah yes and a Series 1 US black)


----------



## Nero2

36


----------



## mikerr

37 ( my age  )


----------



## Pete77

38.

But I can't see what you are trying to achieve here other than to give Tivo ammunition to not fix the UK S1 Suggestions bug or not to carry on supporting UK Lifetime subscriptions.

Many regular Tivo users don't visit the forum that often and this thread will have dropped off Page 1 of Tivo UK by the time they do.


----------



## riggers

39


----------



## cwaring

40 and 41 (me and my brother who is a forum member but has made a couple of posts )

Oh yes, 41 is my age also 



PhilG said:


> I think (and I hope) that the real answer is "enough for Sky to keep providing data for us"


Except that Sky don't provide the data; that's Tribune Media Services. Sky only provide support services.


----------



## Pine Cladding

Hah! 42 - The ultimate answer!


----------



## PiPo

43
I'm trying to keep using.


----------



## FemiH

Haven't posted for years and years on here but view it regularly, have V+ and Vista MC but still prefer the magic of TiVo even in its S1 SD format. P.S. Still think the missus wants first dibs on it in any divorce settlement  So that emphasizes its hallowed position in this household!


----------



## countjocular

45 (2 Lifetime subs, 2 spare ex-monthly subs, and a US S2 unit waiting to be tinkered with)


----------



## Diamond Mike

46


----------



## Gavin

47


----------



## pj280167

48 and 49 ( for the inlaws )


----------



## Automan

50 but not powered up since last year.


----------



## speedyrite

51 (same as my age!) - two lifetime subs


----------



## martink0646

52


----------



## Newsreader

53 (2 Lifetime subs and an unopened new Tivo as a spare)


----------



## paulpenny

54

Mine have gone but my parents in law still use theirs.


----------



## davisa

55 - me
56 - brother 1 (only when problems...)
57 - brother 2 (only when problems...)
58 - parents (only when problems...)

(brother 3 sadly let the family down and got Sky+)


----------



## britcub

Pete77 said:


> 38.
> 
> But I can't see what you are trying to achieve here other than to give Tivo ammunition to not fix the UK S1 Suggestions bug or not to carry on supporting UK Lifetime subscriptions.
> 
> Many regular Tivo users don't visit the forum that often and this thread will have dropped off Page 1 of Tivo UK by the time they do.


It's for us, not Tivo... I think you'll find TiVo already know how many active users there are.


----------



## BrianHughes

59


----------



## AENG

60


----------



## microbe

61
(62 if you can count a mate at work who usess it un-subbed being a little bit tight with the pennies but still loves it)


----------



## BlueRanger

63


----------



## LampyDave

64

2 lifetime
1 monthly (spare)


----------



## Fred Smith

65 (not my age!)


----------



## tankstage

66

3 lifetime one spare unsubbed and a spare motherboard.


Tank


----------



## Tim L

67


----------



## staffie2001uk

68


----------



## CarlWalters

69


----------



## Pugwash

70 (monthly sub)

The power outtage last week seems to have mine stuck at Welcome. Powering up... and I really can't be arsed to sort it out.
It's been replaced by The Foxsat HDR and I think it knows it.


----------



## mbasker

71, and 72 at my Mum's house...


----------



## Richard42

73 ( 2 x lifetimes )


----------



## Sneals2000

Have a non-Lifetime 120Gb model with Network card (not Cachecard) sitting unloved and unused (replaced by combo of Sky+ HD and Windows Media Center)

Got fed up with the poor picture quality, lack of HD and lack of dual-tuner support, though loved the UI and Wishlists/Season Passes and Suggestions (RIP)

If anyone is interested in mine - let me know. (I'll need to copy some stuff off it but should probably let it go to someone who will appreciate it, rather than leave it carrying dust)


----------



## terryeden

74 - and I also proxy for my in-laws.


----------



## Phantom Wombat

75


----------



## Chris T

76


----------



## swarrans

77

(2 lifetimes)

Simon


----------



## royfox

78
and no, not inches around the waist


----------



## alextegg

79


----------



## neilr

80

(two lifetimes with cachecards - in Holland


----------



## graf

81


----------



## brian mcgeehan

82


----------



## djb2002

83


----------



## BobBlueUK

84 - me

85 - brother

86 - parents

(all lifetimes)


----------



## Hunty

87
3 lifetime subbed machines


----------



## Glen

88 - lifetimer! Altho swaying to the SkyHD side is getting very tempting, but not yet lol


----------



## warrenrb

89


----------



## bumper31

90 - 1 Lifetime and just cancelled my monthly as I have gone BTVision. I paid monthly for 6 years!!!! How much do I regret that? NOT ONE JOT!!!!


----------



## crozati

91


----------



## andyjenkins

92 (monthly sub, still, after 8 years!)


----------



## Aber Lad

93


----------



## velocitysurfer1

94 - lifetime sub 240gb (2 x 120) and network - Sky+ only used for clashes


----------



## worm

95


----------



## smiffy

96 - 1x Lifetime


----------



## bluel39

97


----------



## stevec611

98


----------



## RobbyBoy

99
& brother 100


----------



## Raisltin Majere

i've just plugged mine in after months of non usage.

101


----------



## Olly

102 - Me x 3 (2 x lifetime, 1 monthly)

103 - Brother in Law

104 - My chum Norman

105 - My chum Dave J.


----------



## Milhouse

106, plus a second at my parents but they're not forum members so don't count them!


----------



## boyz

107 - Me (three)


----------



## verses

108 - 1 Much loved Lifetime


----------



## SPR

109 - lifetime & obstinately refuse to even try anything else!


----------



## shozoku

110 - Monthly


----------



## tonywalk

111 (best plane ever made)

2 x lifers


----------



## cleudo

112 (2 x lifetime)


----------



## bobg

113 x3 for me and
114 for friend brian


----------



## Benedict

115 for me
116 for my friend Boff


----------



## RichardJH

Pete77 said:


> 38.
> 
> Many regular Tivo users don't visit the forum that often and this thread will have dropped off Page 1 of Tivo UK by the time they do.


Obviously not true looking at the number of forum members with very low posts who have seen this thread


----------



## asfafa

117 (plus two non-subbed TiVos in storage)

paul


----------



## warrenrb

Sorry, Ignore. It was forums users only, right?


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> But I can't see what you are trying to achieve here


Nothing more than for interest, and a bit of fun. 

My '20-odd' guess was way off, though!

Any late-comers?


----------



## khadland

118 + my parents + mother in law (they're not on the forum)


----------



## gyre

119, and i still send tivo 10 quid regularly.

-- gyre --


----------



## carl newman

120, 1 lifetime and 1 &#163;10 subs.


----------



## Fred1

121, lifetime but will be on ebay soon I think


----------



## Mike Rogers

122 - Lifetime + 1 in storage
123 - Parents - Lifetime, not forum members
124 - Cousin - Lifetime
125 - Friend - Lifetime, not a forum member
126 - Friend - Lifetime, not a forum member


----------



## George

127 & 128 mine
129 my parents (not forum members)

All lifetime


----------



## johala_reewi

Makes me 130
And daughter 131


----------



## Heuer

132 - two TiVo's, one SDI enabled.


----------



## Ian_m

133 (lifetime)
134 (lifetime spare in loft).


----------



## GeoffT

And me makes 135.

GeoffT.


----------



## groovyclam

Me = 136


----------



## wonderboy

me=137, 2 x tivo lifetime.


----------



## BigH

138 - only had it a year


----------



## -MC-

139 (3 x Lifetime sub)


----------



## ruperte

140 - 2 Life Time subs


----------



## B33K34

141 and if i replace it with a Foxsat HDR my Dad will take it over.


----------



## AMc

142 - see what you miss not reading at the weekend?


----------



## uksurfing72

143 - I sold my old monthly sub tivo and bought a new lifetime tivo over christmas. i'm still hooked.


----------



## Craig B

144 - But MCE is looking quite interesting


----------



## Dicko

145 - but experimenting with MCE...


----------



## mike0151

146 (2 TiVos, both lifetime but currently only one working, must make the effort to fix T2) though I don't look on here too often these days


----------



## the_hut

147 - the perfect number for a snooker fan


----------



## Fizz

148 - Me... one working + two needing repair.. eventually


----------



## mark.stringer

149 - one Tivo with lifetime sub though lifetime is beginning to sound short for Tivo!


----------



## pilsbury

150


----------



## mhopley

151 - looking to get a second one for the kids


----------



## =CM=

If I get this done in time: 152. Bought from a West Midlands seller when the food-spitting ads stopped. Not had the chance to upgrade it. Son, aged 9, is a dab hand at setting it for his progs too. Despite loss of Suggestions it's still a top rate UI.


----------



## dbradbu3

153


----------



## Davyburns

Mike Rogers said:


> 122 - Lifetime + 1 in storage
> 123 - Parents - Lifetime, not forum members
> 124 - Cousin - Lifetime
> 125 - Friend - Lifetime, not a forum member
> 126 - Friend - Lifetime, not a forum member


I thought the whole idea, was to find out the number of forum members.


----------



## DanielB

155


----------



## b166er

156

Still here, just hardly ever look in this sub-forum as the TiVo is working flawlessly. That might be the same for a lot of us TiVo users and forum members. If it ain't broke, don't come here to try to find out how to fix it  Maybe a parallel thread in the UK Chit Chat sub-forum would help, with the instruction to not count yourself in there if you've already done it in this sub-forum.


----------



## Graham V

157


----------



## coops

158


----------



## Emmzi

159


----------



## UncUgly

160

plus Dad, & Mother In law


----------



## Dipsy

161 - lifetime sub


----------



## ScottR

Dipsy said:


> 161 - lifetime sub


162


----------



## Philnic

163


----------



## AENG

Interestingly, the replies so far are related to "Join Date" as follows:

2000 4&#37;
2001 17%
2002 40%
2003 9%
2004 10%
2005 10%
2006 3%
2007 3%
2008 2%
2009 1%

Well, somebody had to do it


----------



## daveh

164


----------



## Suds

165 - Still on monthly subs... sigh


----------



## jeremy Parsons

166 - lifetime
167 - lifetime + 1 unsubbed spares + 1 unsubbed broken


----------



## Millimole

168
(but seriously considering Freesat+)


----------



## Mike B

169 (lifetime)


----------



## kris2fer

170 - lifetime 
171 - lifetime + 2 unsubbed 

But now mainly use 2 toppys 5810 & 5800 (dual tuners, easy transfer, low power use etc..)


----------



## mutant_matt2

FWIW, 172, I guess (lifetime).


----------



## digital_S

173 - (Monthly)


----------



## BtB

174 - Monthly, she'll have to break before I let go


----------



## RogerL

175 and a lifer


----------



## alan_m_2004

176 (3 x life time subs)


----------



## dmccain12

177 (owned since Oct 2000)
178 (Since 2003)
179 (which I just inherited)

All with lifetime subs.


----------



## swanny

180 - owned since 2001, lifetime sub.


----------



## Pete77

Well 180 plays a forecast 20 so far I see.

Is anyone getting a nice serving of humble pie ready for Mr Paper Bag Head?


----------



## philredman

181 still going strong


----------



## verses

Pete77 said:


> Is anyone getting a nice serving of humble pie ready for Mr Paper Bag Head?


Why? All he did was ask a question and guess/estimate a wrong answer.


----------



## Pete77

verses said:


> Why? All he did was ask a question and guess/estimate a wrong answer.


He took an absurdly pessimistic view on the remaining number of users of this website and has resoundingly been proved wrong.

That sounds like humble pie time to me.


----------



## mccg

182 - 2 lifetimes + 1 unsubbed spare - all switched off (!) since getting Foxsat HDR (Picture quality is so much better, but interface is poor) 
(except for occasional use for non-freesat channels eg: CNN)
I have no intention of getting rid of them though - they have a good archive of stuff on them still.

Still read the forum daily.


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> has resoundingly been proved wrong.


Pish - I'm pleased I have been, and it doesn't bother me one jot. :up:

Unlike yourself of course, who never admits to being wrong. You're not Gordon Brown are you?


----------



## Dr Spanner

183 - I'm glad I bought that lifetime sub.

I upgraded the HD a few year's ago with help from this forum and I think I may be back to do it again as it may be on it's way out.

[confession]I am about to get SKY+ HD and move Tivo to the kids' playroom[/confession]


----------



## Paul_J

184

Pleased with my liftime sub best £600 I spent on tivo with liftime. While it desn't support HD I have no requirment to replace my old Plasma with an HD ready one.


----------



## Dougal

185

Recording everything in Mode 0 on 1TB drive.

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5863947#post5863947 for my approach to 1TB upgrade. Has been working flawlessly for over 1 year now. Can highly recommend the Western Digital RE2 GP drives - run cool & quiet (variable spindle speed with low rpm). Used Addonics ADSAIDE SATA to IDE-ATAPI Converter.


----------



## Phil_Hoggins

186, Lovin' it, nothing out there to touch Tivo so it stays. I know HD and all is available but it just saves time !


----------



## Lysander

187 Lifer


----------



## gadgetgaz

188 - in-laws. I un-subbed my own early this month.


----------



## mjk

189 - lifetime
190 - lifetime


----------



## groundpig

191 Lifetime sub

192 Lifetime sub


----------



## MrShades

193 - Lifetime sub... with upgraded HDD and Turbonet card, Tivoweb+ etc.

Also got another, boxed, pretty much untouched...

Also have Sky+ (which I don't use - just use it as a single channel Sky receiver and let Tivo do all the recording) and VMC (well, it's Win7MC at the moment) in my home cinema. It's basically acting as a FreesatHD receiver with DVR capability... and works very well indeed.


----------



## rilian

194 - Lifetime, and much used by all the family. Unfortunately the drive is getting a little poorly but I'm nervous to touch it, so I've contrived to 'park' a large episode on the bad bit of disk, and it's OK so far!

I was afraid that upgrading to a LCD digital-capable television would be the end of it, but Mode-0 looks great on all the 3 screens it's distributed to.


----------



## gremw

195 - Lifetime running fine
196 - Lifetime waiting for me to replace dodgy HD


----------



## m4t

197 - Monthy (why oh why didn't I go for a lifetime sub all those years ago)
198 - My Parents - Monthly


----------



## fireshipjohn

199 - Monthly (who was waiting for 200 ??)


----------



## Andy Leitch

200 - Lifetime just bought in September 2008


----------



## wadadli

201.
Lifetime bought in 2001. What a deal that was.....
By the way, bought a Dreambox 800HD PVR with the intention of phasing out TiVO but sold the Dreambox already. It's not up to the job....


----------



## shanew

202 - lifetime sub (plus bought one for parents and sister -but they're not forum member


----------



## hazydaze

203. Lifetime.

Will probably upgrade to media centre or feesat hdr, but only when Tivo dies, or the above options get significantly cheaper. I like the peanut and the interface too much. Dual tuners would be nice, but there are so many repeats these days they are less necessary for me. Also i-player gets used to cope with clashes.
I have a ps3, so it's a shame that the playtv option seemed so unituitive, and lacked season pass functionality.

Media centre wins over freesat at the moment because of the need to refresh season passes for new series on the freesat (if I am correct...)


----------



## matty99

204. Lifetime.


----------



## itm

205. Lifetime.


----------



## DiFontaine

206. Lifetime. No intention of turning it off. Does what I need doesn't cost anything works fine with old sky box now used for freeview, don't know why everyone seems so depressed about it, I never used suggestions as I thought they were annoying so turned it off anyway. If it ceases then so be it but I will enjoy it and replace bits as they break.


----------



## cp33

207. Lifetime sub.

Agree with previous post.


----------



## Ianl

208


----------



## tenwiseman

209 - two units (and one unsubbed spare). Got no plans to go HD!


----------



## fallingditch

210. Two lifetimes and 1 spare. Big fan.

No intention of turning it off. Does what I need and only have to buy a new drive from time to time. Doesn't cost anything. Doesnt crash. Never used suggestions as I thought they were annoying so turned it off. Avoiding HD because Tivo scheduling is so reliable. There ya go.


----------



## katman

211. Lifetime
212. unsubbed for experimentation
(213. arriving this week - unsubbed)

Love Tivo - hate Sky+ even though I have two boxes.


----------



## splateagle

214. Lifetime 

hooked to a sony freeview box, can't imagine replacing it with anything unless it croaks


----------



## splateagle

215. Lifetime

Forgot my brother's - he's not on here


----------



## paulym666

30


----------



## mk-donald

216. Lifetime since Dec 2002

BUT only for another day as eBaying it as gone 40" HD and Freesat & added a Dual Freeview to the old 32" CRT ; using a Humax-9150T for now until 50-60" with a "stable" Humax Freesat HDR  AND got Vista Media "Center" on a PC with Freeview card - WLAN'd to an ancient Xbox running XBMC freeware too (well you gotta TRY all these different technologies lol).

After setting up my Tivo on 1 day Dec 02 and realising how brill it was, I bought my folks one + lifetime for Xmas but sold theirs on 2 years ago when THEY went 42" HD and V+ box. Got both of them from some eBayer up in the NWest who I presume had bought the last palette or container of them when Thomson UK gave up the good fight.

My Tivo's been FANTASTIC and the best value item I've ever bought - 6 years of entertainment for about &#163;440 outlay (&#163;100 Tivo, &#163;200 Lifetime, &#163;140 2 x 120GB upgrades). Only glitches I ever had were with my IR'd Panasonic freeview box freezing up from time to time. The eternal season passes & "I thought you'd like..." are still features ahead of their time even today!

Good luck to you all 

Oh and THANK YOU of course to several of you for various valuable help from knowing what remote code to use to Linux help during upgrades etc.

MKD

PS: Long posting as guess this is my valediction posting (ie RIP #216 member/contributor/user). BTW Tivo UK 0870 number (free on BT now!) picked up today within a few rings AND were incredibly pleasant and used CLI so know my details already and confirmed what we already knew: ie lifetime belongs to the Tivo box, and box is freely transferable, and registered owner of box CAN transfer the lifetime to another Tivo box if/when original box ails.


----------



## TheNorm

217

Just received a Thomson PVR10UK from eBay. I'm not keen on spending &#163;10 per month, but like the ability to record to HDD. I'd like to transfer the files to my computer to view on laptop or mobile phone for my looong commuting train journeys.


----------



## Maclynn

Three lifetime all still in use.


----------



## crestfallen

221 and paying monthly since i joined this site. To think i didn't want to risk a lifetime sub at the time, it would have saved me lots of money. Oh well.


----------



## BrianHughes

paulym666 said:


> 30


That'll be 222 from a new user who didn't realise there were multiple pages for this thread.  Welcome by the way. :up:


----------



## poissony

223 with lifetime sub.


----------



## jrg

224 with a lifetime sub.
225 (recently acquired, for in-laws) with a lifetime sub.


----------



## Bru4213

226 Bought second hand from colleague in Italy. LT sub and still very happy.


----------



## agoodey

227 with lifetime
228 subbed


----------



## punas

229 lifetime


----------



## NickB

230


----------



## einstein

231 My Dad TiVo1 Monthly Sub
232 My Dad TiVo2 Monthly Sub
233 My friend TiVo Lifetime
234 TiVo1 - Lifetime
235 TiVo2 - Lifetime
236 TiVo3 - Monthly sub
237 TiVo4 - Monthly sub


----------



## JanB

238 and still paying £10 pm and happy to do so, still love my TIVO!


----------



## kered

239, wish I'd bought a lifetime sub!


----------



## kweller

240 (although I thinks it's less than that if we're fulfilling the original request which was forum members): 2 TiVos with lifetime sub's but one of them is sitting in a cupboard as a spare. 

Nice to see suggestions back as it's a feature I was very fond of and one of the key TiVo selling points for me.

Kevin


----------



## Cookiez

241

sorted the problems & its still going strong


----------



## SteveMcC

242
Lifetime, since 2003


----------



## dermiestv

243 Lifetime Sub and one much loved Tivo.


----------



## qwiki

244
Lifetime


----------



## Corrie

245 
Its a bit kronky but wouldn't be without it.


----------



## collywobbles

246! Two lifetime tivos, both expanded and networked. Still going strong since 2002. Kids and wife love their ease of use.


----------



## coops456

247


----------



## lcsneil

248 One with LS and one unsubbed. Both expanded HDD & network cards


----------



## Mostin

249 Lifetime
250 Lifetime
251 Subbed


----------



## romanpj

252 

for £95 from Powerhouse when everyone was selling them off cheap (lifetime sub from the outset and currently 160GB and Turbonet).

253

£50 from Ebay about a year ago and found it had a lifetime sub on it. Currently sitting idle and un-modded.


----------



## tudedude

254 1 Tivo Lifetime


----------



## bounderboy

255 (parents but setup by me lifetime)

mine sold on ebay a long time ago for 150quid more than i paid -- two sky+'s but people still associate me with tivos i evangelized so much.. my wife preferred it ..


----------



## philatio

256
Lifetime sub. Another &#163;99 Powerhouse special


----------



## blindlemon

257 - lifetime, my 'sky' TiVo
258 - lifetime, my 'freeview' TiVo
259 - lifetime, my sister's TiVo
260 - lifetime, my 'test' TiVo

Maybe I should add in all the lifetime subbed customers I've had in the last year too.....


----------



## weenyd

261 - Lifetime, connected to Sky+

Bought Tivo many years ago from Comet in a deal with a Thomson 28" TV, and used it for 5 years, until I moved house.

Then tried Sky+ for a year, and missed the season passes, on-screen EPG, easy to use remote, and ability to display only the channels I'm interested in, so the Tivo is now sat driving the Sky+ box.

Do miss the twin tuners and better picture quality of Sky+ though.

I keep checking to see what I can replace it with, but nothing ever compares. Come on Tivo give us a UK Freesat box!


----------



## Pete77

And now Suggestions are back so we know that Tivo does still care about its UK Series 1 customers.:up::up::up:


----------



## SteveA

262


----------



## steford

263 - bought one of the &#163;99 boxes and a lifetime sub back whenever that was.


----------



## P63B

264!


----------



## Anthony40

265


----------



## UncleMeat

266


----------



## stretch_blues

267 

A relative newbie, bought off Ebay for £200 about 4 or 5 years ago, SWMBO was not impressed with big silver box at first, now if i idly mention looking at building a PVR she refuses to accept anything other than Tivo!  Even my 3 year old loves the peanut!


----------



## tonelocal

Had one for 6 years just got another (269?) for my new house but I got to upgraded it but it got a lifetime subs so me happy.


----------



## Jimus

269 - Lifetime sub since 2000, hacked and upgraded. We love our TiVo and are terrified it will die!

Jim and Marie


----------



## Mark Bennett

270 - With Cachecard and controlling Sky HD


----------



## Nimbus

271 lifetime sub mine, working 24/7 for past 5 years
272 monthly, on behalf of a friend


----------



## EsSa

273.........House!


----------



## ptruman

274 here - 250GB TiVo with TiVoweb Plus and various other things. I did have Mode 0 but killed it (it was driving my better half mad with the flashes).

I pay monthly - as whilst a lifetime would (have) be(en) cheaper, I wanted to keep TiVo in the UK ticking over if I could.


----------



## Leif_Davidsen

275 (120GB disk) in one room
276 (2 original 40GB disks in the same machine) in another room for the kids
both lifetimes
plus 277 stuck in the garage in case either of the above fail!


----------



## Pete77

ptruman said:


> I pay monthly - as whilst a lifetime would (have) be(en) cheaper, I wanted to keep TiVo in the UK ticking over if I could.


I don't think Alistair Campbell himself could have managed to give that a more positive spin.

But it is true that whether intentionally or not that Tivo users such as yourself and Carl have been doing far more to keep the Tivo UK service going than those of us who initially took what may have seemed like a long term gamble.


----------



## IainJH

278, 279

Both active, with cachecards and tivoweb etc.

1 for the kids off sky, 1 for grown-ups off freeview, both lifetimes.


----------



## tormat

280, 281 both over here in France, both hacked to death, only one using the network for guide data, the other using a pop number, and both still going strong!!


----------



## tormat

Forgot to say, BOTH lifetime subbed!!


----------



## stock

282
Lifetime since 2002

Only recently got around to fitting a cachecard - well worth the effort (should have done it ages ago)


----------



## Vish

283


----------



## Jules

284


----------



## MAD4IT

285


----------



## RWILTS

286


----------



## dickp

287


----------



## 7tplus

288 and 289. Still going strong.


----------



## baggsey

290 (mine) and 291 (mother-in-law's).


----------



## CH1

292 (Just about) Lifetime sub


----------



## ghstone

293, 294, 295, 296 mine.
297 Dads
298 Mums
299 Nieces

plus i know of 4 others

all lifetime btw


----------



## tray

300 on Lifetime sub


----------



## Cider'ed

301 - On a monthly subscription 'cos I didn't want to risk a lifetime sub 6 years ago. D'oh!

Never mind, it's part of the family now...


----------



## rezabelady

302

Think I picked mine up in some kind of clearout for 99 pound back in 2001 or early 2002 (still have a recording saved on it from summer '02!).. bargain.

It's just a standard, unmodified unit with lifetime sub, and I've moved about a bit so it has been used off-and-on, but it does the job.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

303 - mine monthly sub 
304 - In-laws - lifetime


----------



## WindyMiller

305 - lifetime sub since May 2002; 250Gb HDD + cachecard since 2006.


----------



## Krautrocker

306 - I wonder though how many Tivo users aren't members of this Forum. Anyone care to guess - even if the ratio is say 5 to 1 non-members to members, that means there are only about 2000 Tivo users in the UK. No wonder Tivo USA gave up on us....


----------



## zermatt

I still use my Tivo but I have canceled my subscription while my work keeps me away from home most of the time. 

And, yes, the Tivo still has some useful functions without a subscription.

I plan to re-subscribe when I'm back to a more normal life sometime in the next month or two


----------



## CH1

Krautrocker said:


> 306 - I wonder though how many Tivo users aren't members of this Forum. Anyone care to guess - even if the ratio is say 5 to 1 non-members to members, that means there are only about 2000 Tivo users in the UK. No wonder Tivo USA gave up on us....


Always thought it was a marketing problem - when sky decided to to really go for the market with Sky+ TiVo didn't fire back with the things I find best 1. Suggestions (who has time to look at Guides in minute detail - TiVo is really smart at picking things it sees I might like - sure its way off mark occasionally but most of the time.........). 2. Season passes - my new HDD often seems to "forget" it had a season pass if the time of a program is changed for a week or something. 3. Radio series - again, my HDD doesn't KNOW that radio HAS series and as the guide only carries 2 weeks' worth of data I have to keep "reminding it". 4. Live replay is easier on TiVo (and it shows what it is currently recording in "Now Playing" - I have to go into my menu and search to find out why the little red light is in on my HDD.

Thees are why I am trying to get my TiVo up and running again and posted elsewhere.

Perhaps Thompson ought to have got us to sell the product for them. Is it too late to try again?

There is one other thing, if like my parents who live in the wilds of Cornwall, you are pretty much forced to have Sky as they can't get "Freeview" and when Terrestrial signal goes they will be without TV otherwise. They did try with the Skybox and TiVo but despite that happy little logo which says "recommended by Sky" they struggled. As I posted earlier, sadly, they dumped the TiVo (with lifetime sub, ) before I could wrest it off them. Sad as I got it as a pressie for my Dad who adored its functionality but as he's getting older, can't tap in to the expertise of sites like this as he would once have done. He just got frustrated and sadly that's one fewer TiVo for the total.


----------



## jeffrosie

307 - Though about to dump mine as I've had endless problems getting it to work more than 2 months in a stretch...search for my user for that saga...

Great when the thing is working...


----------



## Pete77

jeffrosie said:


> 307 - Though about to dump mine as I've had endless problems getting it to work more than 2 months in a stretch...search for my user for that saga...


That's more the fault of the foolish upgrader you bought it from than Tivo though (i.e. by adding a new 500Gb drive to old 120Gb one).

I should have thought either www.tivocentral.co.uk or www.tivoheaven.co.uk would reformat your good 500Gb drive to work properly for a modest price if you took it out of the Tivo and posted it to them. Or in theory you ought to be able to follow the instructions at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html


----------



## Neil F

308 & 309


----------



## filbert

310


----------



## rwtomkins

311 One lifetime in constant use. Never lets me down. (Don't visit the forum very often these days though.)


----------



## emcxh35

312 - monthly subs since 2002....


----------



## cunsted

313 - lifetime... still going strong


----------



## Obo

314 - monthly sub since 2002


----------



## methers

315 - lifetime sub


----------



## adrianw

316 - lifetime sub, bought second hand

Though it is starting to act up a bit (8-(


----------



## stevencarpenter

317 Lifetime sub from new, cool £600 at the time which has been an absolute bargain since! :up:

Upgraded 2x120Gb hard drives, tivoweb and a turbonet card. Still has pride of place in the living room for SD content. 

Brought it new 2 days after Launch from Currys in Bristol at the Mall, so new was it they had only two in stock, went in every day for a week until stock arrived, the other was their demo unit. No one in the store even knew what a PVR was, let alone TiVo, the guy who sold it to me asked why I was spending so much money on a bland looking box "Is that it?" he said....


----------



## regdor

318
Used everyday. Lucky to get a Comet bargain buy of £150 when they sold the last few.
Original HD started to whine so put in a 250gb, new ps and a fan plus a spare remote. 
So should keep going for a good while.


----------



## TaDa22

319
One day I'll put a network card in it!


----------



## digitaria

320. Lifetime sub. since 2003 or so. 120GB since more recently than that. Cachecard and TivoWeb since 2008.


----------



## WebAgents

321...Just 

Thought it had died a couple of days ago...

Lifetime since new, upgraded soon after to 2 x 200gb drives and cachecard with ram. Although I can't remember the last time I connected over the network.


----------



## Mox

322 

Lifetime sub from the get go, upgraded HD. Other bits on the "to do" list


----------



## incognito56

323


----------



## asmaniac

324 
lifetime sub....best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## DogmaLoki

325

Monthly fee... *love* my Tivo, but finally may call it a day.


----------



## AMc

As we seem to be talking Tivo's not Tivocommunity members I should add...

326 - My brother
327 - My parents 

both lifers


----------



## britcub

In that case

328 - for second TiVo, this one and #2 in the thread both lifetime


----------



## tc2000

329


----------



## beara

330... x2 with lifetimes...


----------



## daveshawuk

332.

In Spain, bought for £99 from Comet. Lifetime sub from start. Cachecard. 120GB HD upgrade. Best piece of kit I ever bought. 

Saludos

Dave


----------



## irrelevant

333. 
sorry don't stray on here too often any more; big plasma and a SkyHD box does for most of the viewing, but I'm still paying &#163;10/month for one tivo (and another tenner to Sky for a multiroom sub.) I've also got two non-subbed boxes (one American) that are not currently connected up.

(300GB & cachecard in the used box, tivonet in the other UK box)


----------



## whiteg2

334.

Two Tivos both lifetime sub and upgraded HDs and turbocards. Totally fantastic! 5 years and counting ...


----------



## P63B

335.

Cachecarded and drive-upgraded... must get round to doing the actual networking stuff some time.

And if I thought that the service was guaranteed to run for at least 20 months I might get a lifetime sub.


----------



## dunkan

336, 337

Main 2*200gb Tivo (lifetime) plus backup standard Tivo (also lifetime). 

Humax Freesat PVR is usual choice for recording, though; why can't Tivo go digital!


----------



## fausto

338, 339 

Here's hoping for a HD TiVo in the UK


----------



## Teepee

340 341

2 x 120Gb (lifetime) with cachecards. Still struggling with Tiscali dialup as I can't seem to get networking via LAN. Perhaps there is a definitive guide to this somewhere.


----------



## bryl

342 - lifetime sub


----------



## Pete77

Teepee said:


> 340 341
> 
> 2 x 120Gb (lifetime) with cachecards. Still struggling with Tiscali dialup as I can't seem to get networking via LAN. Perhaps there is a definitive guide to this somewhere.


See www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html


----------



## lilolee

343
Cachecard+Net and HardDisk upgrade and lifetime


----------



## m1ke

344. upgraded drive(3rd time), cachecard & tivoweb

........if only only only we could get a UK hd tivo, id buy it immediately, i really am not looking forward to the day my tivo dies.


----------



## dvdfever

345 (original TiVo - no longer on a sub, running in the bedroom with a 120Gb for manual recordings of various ITV nonsense in case there's anyone good on)

346 TiVo bought in autumn 2007 with 250Gb hard drive, cachecard and tivoweb. 

Just couldn't live without it, especially when I use the mode 0 fix to get crystal clear 'recordings' onto my PC


----------



## Bob49

347 Lifetime sub since 2002-ish? Networked + 120 GB upgrades. Used daily - 

Bob


----------



## Algreen

Lifetime sub since whenever they first went on sale - mid-late 2000? No mods, never a problem apart from 1571 this month...


----------



## OzSat

349 - me again (see post #13)


----------



## Logan

350 
lifetime sub , upgraded drive, cachecard, RAM & tivoweb.


----------



## Corrie

Can I count the Tivo in the loft ? I kept it as a back-up for the one that has been operating flawlessly for the past six years. I would have used it in my lounge but the bulk of the device has my wife worrying about the aesthetics of the room. Any ideas - its not a lifetime sub machine?


----------



## rwtomkins

Corrie said:


> Can I count the Tivo in the loft ? I kept it as a back-up for the one that has been operating flawlessly for the past six years. I would have used it in my lounge but the bulk of the device has my wife worrying about the aesthetics of the room. Any ideas - its not a lifetime sub machine?


At the beginning of this thread it says we're counting users, not machines. Not that anyone has taken a blind bit of notice since!


----------



## SCOOBY.C

351


----------



## WeeClare

Bought my Tivo when it first came out about 2000. Pay a monthly sub, i know would have been cheaper on lifetime sub. Was going to change but knowing my luck will probably break down.
This is just one is just the original unhacked, nothing done to it not upgraded hard drive or anything.


----------



## WeeClare

oops


----------



## poppadave

Original and unmodified, although I do have a network card I will fit at some point and I do want a larger hd. Bought it a couple of years ago off a mate who had it as a spare, but never used it, so in effect, brand new. Lifetime sub since then.


----------



## pemills

Won't say how many TiVo's we have but needless to say would not be without them


----------



## purplesocrates

355


----------



## imp1953

356
___________________________________________________
Even using a Pioneer plasma, would not be without it.


----------



## jack.dempsey

357 Me....(2 boxes)

358 My Son (5 miles away)

359 My daughter (80 miles away)

We'd all be completely 'lost' without Tivo.


Thought I'd revive this thread.


----------



## Pete77

jack.dempsey said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread.


After it had been asleep for just all of two hours.

Also are you sure none of your relatives have posted on here under their own user names?


----------



## robmcmahon

360


----------



## whitebj

361


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

362


----------



## difelma

363


----------



## Royalflush

364 - Lifer since 2003:up::up::up:


----------



## kaytee

365


----------



## falcon44

366
Only an occasional visitor to the forum though.


----------



## dallardice

367.

Retired one of my TiVos a few months back when suggestions stopped working. The other one still works fine but is only used as a backup to Sky+HD which always seems to fail when we are away on holiday. TiVo is linked to a Freeview box and seems to always work... but I have jumped ship for the majority of my viewing thanks to HD and dual recording.

But they're still getting their £10/month from me.. 9 years on... yes, I know I should have gone lifetime but it's a bit late now!


----------



## Pete77

dallardice said:


> Retired one of my TiVos a few months back when suggestions stopped working


But I presume you are aware that they have now returned in all their former glory following a sustained campaign of public criticism of Tivo for letting them fail and for then not fixing the problem with sufficient urgency by both UK and US Series 1 Tivo users?


----------



## KiNeL

368

I have 2 now in France and wouldn't be without them


----------



## msgmsg01

369

Got mine from Currys when they were selling them for &#163;99.95 (whenever that was). Used an online voucher code I saw on this forum to get another &#163;5 off!

Upgaded to 120 GB and lifetime sub after about a year.

It's currently controlling a Sky box and a Thomson Freeview box.

TiVo - The best home entertainment gadget in the world... ever!


----------



## tonydav

370


----------



## fluffwitt

371
original no mods lifetime sub - still going strong


----------



## lucy_t

372 (if she comes back alive with planned recording for me... If not probably new HD)

She's back, Whoohoo


----------



## Flasheart

373 and ready to buy a new one as soon as Tivo comes back to the UK


----------



## keef777

374 - lifetime sub since May 2002 (how much money have I saved? ). Upgraded to a 300Gb hard drive a couple of years ago, I couldn't do without it.


----------



## Pete77

keef777 said:


> how much money have I saved? ).


Over £600 to date and counting............:up:


----------



## Hodsonpe

Would have been 375 but I just phoned and cancelled due to Foxsat. So back to 374 :-(


----------



## GJB

375 but its days are numbered - is playing up and the loss of Suggestions without even an appology from Tivo themselves ..............


----------



## Ashley

Suggestions came back a few weeks ago


----------



## Ian_m

Forgot...

376 - My boss
377 - My bosses spare
378 - My spare in loft (bust modem).


----------



## GJB

Ashley said:


> Suggestions came back a few weeks ago


Just turned it back on - Thank You :up:


----------



## ritchf

379


----------



## JimSpriggs

380


----------



## ashers

381


----------



## Gilly.R

30, 
But getting frustrated as for the last week daily calls are failing despite my return to BT 2months ago! Help!!!


----------



## mesaka

382


----------



## Heuer

Gilly.R said:


> 30,
> But getting frustrated as for the last week daily calls are failing despite my return to BT 2months ago! Help!!!


Known problem with BT/Tiscali. Do a search on 'daily call failing' for a work around which seems to involve putting in a different dial code or complete number.


----------



## Andy Davies

383


----------



## teresatt

382

I posted early on in this thread that I had TiVo but now after eight years of reliable service I an going to retire it. I've had Sky HD for quite a while now mostly for its HD content and find that my TiVo is hardly used now. I've held onto TiVo because I couldn't bear to let it go, especially as I hate the Sky+ interface so much. However, there is just no point in paying for a Virgin cable subscription and a Sky Subscription. I already have a Freeview Toppy PVR loaded up with TAPS to make it usable, so I must say goodbye to my TiVo.


----------



## phurren

383


----------



## SolidTechie

384

And my mate, who has one BNIB, but doesn't (yet) use it.

Don't know if that counts.


----------



## c-h

385.

Got a Cachecard + RAM sitting on the shelf. Is it worth putting in the TiVo, or do I give up on the wonderful beast?


----------



## Fox-UK

386

TiVo has been gathering dust for a year. Just turned her back on again due to a new setup with a basic Sky box for freeview in the bedroom.


----------



## Pete77

c-h said:


> Got a Cachecard + RAM sitting on the shelf. Is it worth putting in the TiVo, or do I give up on the wonderful beast?


Put it in the Tivo along with a new larger hard drive and it will suddenly seem like you have a whole new wonderous beast.

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb

and

www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/tivo_upgrade_diary.html

and

www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html and www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html and www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html

Or buy a drive with all this stuff installed from www.tivocentral.co.uk or www.tivoheaven.co.uk and partner it with the new Cachecard and the RAM.


----------



## freemink

387


----------



## Yorkshirelad6

388
And never used in the UK either


----------



## DanielB

Ian_m said:


> Forgot...
> 
> 376 - My boss
> 377 - My bosses spare
> 378 - My spare in loft (bust modem).


If we are counting spares then I have two more:

389
390


----------



## Ashley

I thought we were counting USERS?


----------



## Pete77

Ashley said:


> I thought we were counting USERS?


Yes we are but I guess the last poster didn't realise that as its rather a long thread by now.


----------



## NickWells

391
Have a UK Tivo that's been in use for the last 8 years and is still going strong.

Nick


----------



## Nikki

110001000

Been going since 2000.

Nikki


----------



## DanielB

Ashley said:


> I thought we were counting USERS?


Yes you are correct, and I guess this is just for general interest, but surly the interesting thing to TiVo is how many subscribers there if the goal is to influence their return (but I guess they know how many are there from their logs).


----------



## Pete77

Nikki said:


> 110001000
> 
> Been going since 2000.


Do you mean 392 Nikki?


----------



## Nikki

Pete77 said:


> Do you mean 392 Nikki?


I tried to turn the figures into something a bit more optimistic without actually lying. Global users?


----------



## Pete77

Nikki said:


> I tried to turn the figures into something a bit more optimistic without actually lying. Global users?


I don't thinks there are anywhere near 110 million Tivo customers, even on a global basis.

I think just over 10 million is probably more like it, although I couldn't seem to immediately track down a figure using Google.


----------



## Cainam

Pete - there are 2 types of people in this world: those that understand binary, and those that don't.


----------



## verses

Cainam said:


> Pete - there are 2 types of people in this world: those that understand binary, and those that don't.


Don't you mean 10 types?

Not that I can comment on people making silly mistakes, ahem...


----------



## Pete77

Cainam said:


> Pete - there are 2 types of people in this world: those that understand binary, and those that don't.


I understand binary I was just slow on the uptake in realising that was what Nikki meant.


----------



## freemink

"there are 10 types of people in this world: those who understand binary, and those who don't"

it's a classic joke - c'mon


----------



## sjp

I so wanted to find the last count to be 399... bummer

393

189 Hex and 611 Octal (thank you VMS)


----------



## nickf

394


----------



## LikeTech

I have thre Tivos


----------



## Juliet

396 (as we're still counting users?)


----------



## Heedyheed

397


----------



## Bakdraft

398


----------



## Bakdraft

399 (my brother in law who does not use this forum)


----------



## Bakdraft

400! (my other brother in law who does not use this forum)


----------



## christopher0269

401


----------



## sweeterthanlife

402


----------



## jwaller

403


----------



## davey971

404 - and no that's not an http error


----------



## alpaca

405 (+3 friends)


----------



## dieselnutjob

406
I hardly ever log in here because my Tivo just works.
I've got a cachecard and 80GB with lifetime subcription hoovering up freeview channels.
I'm starting to think that a 500Gb drive might be cool though.


----------



## Zippy

The counting of Tivo owners in this thread is slightly exagerated with many people adding 3 or 4 friends, I suspect the real numbers are half of what is stated.

I like many TiVo owners dumped Tivo due to lack of a twin tuner and HD record and playback capability.

TiVo is dieing out in the UK, and with the exception of a few diehards it is completely forgotten.


----------



## Pete77

Zippy said:


> The counting of Tivo owners in this thread is slightly exagerated with many people adding 3 or 4 friends, I suspect the real numbers are half of what is stated.


Only because you want them to be exaggerated to try to validate your own choice as the right one have to made.



> I like many TiVo owners dumped Tivo due to lack of a twin tuner and HD record and playback capability.


And what did you replace it with? That overpriced pile of poo called Sky HD I suppose. A system that still doesn't have Wishlists or any proper program search by name or carry over Series Links from one series to the next. And that's before we mention 1 weeks data instead of 3 and no Suggestions.



> TiVo is dieing out in the UK, and with the exception of a few diehards it is completely forgotten.


Why don't you just say "I want everyone to tell me I made a really great choice" and really enjoy deriding those of you who still use Tivo.


----------



## Hustiniano

407

and there must be loads more who have never used or only rarely use this forum

Should we feel bitter towards TIVO that they patented all the good features a PVR should have and, by choosing not to serve the UK anymore, and in protecting those patents, they stop anyone else providing a great product for UK use. Couldn't they just relax their patents for the UK - it would be no skin off their nose as they don't want the UK business anyway...

I am sure Sky would take up a few more of the good features if they were released from patent protection....


----------



## richbain

408


----------



## hairyviking

409 - lifetime..... although mine has started playing up and regularly not recording audio


----------



## alle v

...410


----------



## rickynumber18

411


----------



## devo1977

412


----------



## nelly

413
Mine is as it was when it came out of the box. Well - ok - it was out of the shop window, with no box anywhere to be found in the stockroom ... the last remaining Tivo in Eastbourne. Half price. 40Gb unhacked, lifetime subs. 
It's still performing as well as it ever did, despite use almost every day and under the burden of about 38 season passes (!) (only about 5 of which are active at any one time of course).
I have only one regret - that I am no longer able to record radio from Sky. I only used to record one programme - Gilles Peterson, overnight but I miss the ability to do so. And that's just the way things happen I guess - Sky change the numbers, we lose out.

When it dies, and I dread the day, it'll be like losing a well-loved old lap cat.


----------



## animmo

414 - only recently lifetimed after years of paying £10... but still worth it!


----------



## ctjones

415! Though been out of the country for an age - its on 2.5.5-01-1-023 and I think I need to update - got turbonet card but its saying number unavailable... that's why I am here in fact!

Chris


----------



## ctjones

I did it! At home and not got 'net installed yet - so cheekily using my laptop to share my mobiles net connection... all I needed to do was to set my laptop's ip to the gateway ip tivo was looking for and away we went! Currently preparing data. Sky Plus - Pah! Excellent. Tivo's back!


----------



## Zippy

Pete77 said:


> Only because you want them to be exaggerated to try to validate your own choice.


No, many of the posts are clearly exagerated.



Pete77 said:


> And what did you replace it with? That overpriced pile of poo called Sky HD I suppose. A system that still doesn't have Wishlists or any proper program search by name or carry over Series Links from one series to the next. And that's before we mention 1 weeks data instead of 3 and no Suggestions.


Initially Sky+, now Freesat+, which works as well as a Tivo, but records HD and has a twin tuner, which Tivo lacked.



Pete77 said:


> Why don't you just say "I want everyone to tell me I made a really great choice" and really enjoy deriding those of you who still use Tivo.


I honestly didn't expect you to tell me I made a great choice, you are stuck in your idea that Tivo is the greatest thing since sliced bread. It had it's day and now is just an oversized doorstop.


----------



## hatchejd

416


----------



## djs42

417


----------



## sellmynumber

at number 418 although I think my modem has just died as it wont connect.

I take it we're still able to connect to lifetime?

Also, if my modem has died. who or what/where can I get it to update via the web?


----------



## jeremy Parsons

419 , two tivos , both lifetime and a spare unsubbed for parts + 1 broken one


----------



## X5 452

420

2 Tivos, both life subbed (+ a couple fully working for spares)


----------



## Marathon

421


----------



## dcollier

422


----------



## Pete77

It seems that this thread should be stickied to Page 1 of the Tivo UK forum section, judging by how posts have picked up again since it arrived back at the top of the list.


----------



## DLLOYD

ONE in Waterlooville


----------



## Pete77

DLLOYD said:


> ONE in Waterlooville


So 423 then it appears?


----------



## ColinYounger

DLLOYD - hello from Southsea. <waves>


----------



## Stevenrb

424 - 2 with lifetime subs

425 - My Sister 1


----------



## deesee

426 lifetime since 2000, had drive upgrade in 2002, used every day.


----------



## tiv0togo

427 - I have two. One is a spare.


----------



## EvilBoB

428 - I love my TiVo  Even the missus can use it and refuses to let me move to SkyHD because we'd loose the functionality of TiVo \o/


----------



## healeydave

Do these count


----------



## ColinYounger

No, because you're obviously being greedy.


----------



## healeydave




----------



## Pete77

It was the number of Tivo users still accessing the website I think we were meant to be counting? But perhaps Colin can clarify the position?


----------



## healeydave

It was just a joke, doesn't need clarifying really..


----------



## manolan

429. Rarely on the forum these days. I have 2 lifetime subbed, 1 spare. The out-laws have two as well. My Dad finally abandoned it for some freesat rubbish that he struggles with and my mother can't even start to use.


----------



## okonski_uk

I've still got my 2 on Lifetime.... shame we've been left out in the cold with no new models and features.....


----------



## Tony Hoyle

2 in theory (second one hasn't arrived yet). Lost too many recordings on Sky+ and the 'new' EPG has reminded me how damned good Tivo is...


----------



## healeydave

Tony Hoyle said:


> 2 in theory (second one hasn't arrived yet). Lost too many recordings on Sky+ and the 'new' EPG has reminded me how damned good Tivo is...




My m8 has just had SkyHD put in, he had sky+ before which worked ok for him, but he's well miffed with the new box, it misses recordings and 7 out of 10 times the rewind just locks the box up!


----------



## Pete77

healeydave said:


> My m8 has just had SkyHD put in


I'm surprised to see a senior Tivocommunity forum citizen suddenly embrace the horrid world of text speech and especially one of text speech's more horrid words.



> he had sky+ before which worked ok for him, but he's well miffed with the new box, it misses recordings and 7 out of 10 times the rewind just locks the box up!


My sister's first Sky HD box installed back in January was like that. She called Sky and complained and they said it was faulty and replaced it free of charge. The new one works fine and seemed quite intuitive during my play with it (no locking up or stuttering etc and over an hour's worth of live buffer) when I visited last Saturday. As I didn't stay the night (when I could have pulled it out to check the precise model and make or gone in to the System Setup menu and checked the manufacturer brand after they had gone to bed) I didn't get a chance to see what make it was and I dared not do it while my sister was around as she just does not understand about being technically geeky. To her only the Sky installer is allowed to touch her Sky box.


----------



## healeydave

Pete77 said:


> I'm surprised to see a senior Tivocommunity forum citizen suddenly embrace the horrid world of text speech and especially one of text speech's more horrid words.


m8 is one text speech word I don't mind using, as for many other nationalities, the full word conjurers up a completely different image, I'd rather not think off. (that would be the original proper meaning, eeewwwww).


----------



## Krautrocker

Would it be possible to ask Tivo customer relations how many subs they still have listed?

To be honest, and I may've said this before, I cannot see how Tivo can make any money out of the UK and have often thought that at some point they'd probably just make a commercial decision to pull the service and offer compensation to all existing lifetime subscribers. I can't believe that wouldn't be cheaper than maintaining its service.


----------



## Pete77

Krautrocker said:


> To be honest, and I may've said this before, I cannot see how Tivo can make any money out of the UK and have often thought that at some point they'd probably just make a commercial decision to pull the service and offer compensation to all existing lifetime subscribers. I can't believe that wouldn't be cheaper than maintaining its service.


So let me clarify.

Before you were worried your Tivo dial up service was not still working but now you seem disappointed that it has not yet been terminated. Also if you have had more than 20 months Tivo Lifetime subscription I don't think Tivo will consider that anyone in that position is entitled to any refund. They might possibly try and do a special deal with Sky to allow us have a new Sky HD box on say an FTA only basis with the Sky+ record activation fee halved to £5 per month if they ever pull out of the UK.

Tivo are just launching service in Australia and New Zealand and possibly still harbour ambitions to re-enter the UK with a PC or Freesat or Freeview based box and with that being so any leaving of old UK customers who bought Lifetime Subs in the lurch would be very damaging to their corporate image. Damage to corporate image is very expensive in terms of something on a company balance sheet called "Goodwill". So pulling out of the UK has very real costs for Tivo whereas I don't think that carrying on UK service is really very expensive for them in the great scheme of things.


----------



## AENG

Excuse a non-geek question: how do I stop this thread (only) displaying some 30&#37; too wide? (XP, Dell Dimension 8400.)


----------



## healeydave

AENG said:


> Excuse a non-geek question: how do I stop this thread (only) displaying some 30% too wide? (XP, Dell Dimension 8400.)


I fixed it for you.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Pete77 said:


> Tivo are just launching service in Australia and New Zealand and possibly still harbour ambitions to re-enter the UK with a PC or Freesat or Freeview based box and with that being so any leaving of old UK customers who bought Lifetime Subs in the lurch would be very damaging to their corporate image. Damage to corporate image is very expensive in terms of something on a company balance sheet called "Goodwill". So pulling out of the UK has very real costs for Tivo whereas I don't think that carrying on UK service is really very expensive for them in the great scheme of things.


Yes I don't think they make money.. probably lose it, paying the one support person at Sky who still does Tivo calls (since most users have long since worked out how to support themselves I'd be shocked if it was more than 1 person). OTOH if they shut down support that'll make the news - 'Tivo packs up and goes home...'. Hard to recover from that if they wanted to come back - who is going to want to buy a Lifetime sub on a brand new Tivo if they've already left one group of people in the lurch? Even if it's only a small number of people, that stuff gets remembered.

I do wonder if Sky still have the exclusive rights.. could Tivo have been stupid enough to not only give them the rights to the S1 but to all future Tivos? I'm struggling to see why someone hasn't released a Tivo in the UK when it's doing so well in other countries...


----------



## healeydave

Tony Hoyle said:


> ............I do wonder if Sky still have the exclusive rights.. could Tivo have been stupid enough to not only give them the rights to the S1 but to all future Tivos?


I don't think Sky had any exclusive rights, Tivo merely used them as a platform to endorse Tivo in the UK and used Sky's infrastructure to man the call center etc.

Unfortunately, its like sleeping with the enemy and I still think to this day Tivo still has no idea what sort of company they were dealing with. I mean not only were Sky always going to screw them over on creating their own PVR (there was no question about that from day one), but they obviously had complete tabs on Tivo's business at their disposal.



Tony Hoyle said:


> ....I'm struggling to see why someone hasn't released a Tivo in the UK when it's doing so well in other countries...


Because starting from scratch is immensely expensive and trying to compete against cheap freeview boxes at £99 or less is hard. Someone who doesn't know any better (about how good Tivo is) will be very difficult to convince to go with a more expensive box especially one with a subscription model.
The cheap boxes could have improved their units 500% by licensing the Tivo software but these companies work by keeping the cost per unit down to a bare minimum and always think they can develop a simple interface themselves. This is where they always fail atrociously though and most people I know who have bought cheap PVR's from the far east, have ended up retiring them within a few months because they are that bad!


----------



## AENG

healeydave said:


> I fixed it for you.


Belatedly, thanks very much. :up: For some reason I didn't get the expected auto email reminder so have only just re-visited the thread.


----------



## tivosoon

430, lifetime sub since 2002

...but looking at forum first time in some years...


----------



## memememe

431 user for day one in UK been through 3 harddrives


----------



## pt44

432 Had my Tivo since when they first appeared in the UK. However many years ago that was. Lifetime sub - still going strong, never replaced anything in it. Still has original drive inside and everything.

Paul


----------



## jamesmb

433
Had TiVo a couple of years(ebay) (the lifetime was worth it then). Have upgraded drive and later networked.


----------



## davidshack

434 plus two spares.

The best gadget ever, as I still keep telling people

(eg only last week in the comments _here_ http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13528310&mode=comment&intent=readBottom )

david


----------



## davisyn

435

Occasional lurker here - first post!


----------



## threadkiller

436 with 3 Tivos


----------



## randap

437 - been through 4 hard drives, and two remotes. Have one spare TiVo, and one with my sister.

438 - my sister!!


----------



## Portly

439


----------



## Muttley1900

440


----------



## thechachman

We've got three live/LT units still


----------



## Bogget

Dont forget me?

Bogget


----------



## Automan

I understand Sky just passed their 1,000,000 Sky+ HD customer...
Not forgetting the count of Sky+ SD customers.

Automan.


----------



## stevensdrs

And me who had the first uk Tivo cos i worked for the manufacturer and its still in daily use, albeit somewhat modified now.


----------



## andyc_uk

Am i 445?


----------



## Redfev

Still have my networked Tivo connected to my tele in the Bedroom. and have a spare I bought and never actually used. Both with lifetime subs. 

Have a V+ on the main tele. Mainly because of it's ability to record on more than channel at a time. The software still isn't a patch on the tivo though!!

Suppose that makes me 446 then.


----------



## Glen

1 less now! My TiVo has been unplugged ever since i got Sky+HD! I love it dearly, but sadly the picture quality was lousy on sd thru a bravia 40" LCD even with Mode 0, and its betters on the Sky box!


----------



## Steve_K

447 one of the first adopters and members here

Still use the TiVo every day but Sky+ gets the majority of our recordings. The dual tuner is the key difference.


----------



## myvanhashiddenpo

448 - wish I could get HD!


----------



## MikeB

449

Tivo 8 years old and going strong, only upgraded the HDD last year.

Record in Mode 0 and on my old 2003 standard definition plasma the quality looks fine to me.

One day when I decide to go to HD the Tivo will have a state funeral.

Mike


----------



## Downloaderuk

hurray!


----------



## rgteg

451 - had it about 6 years, from ebay.

Networked and upgraded.

Would buy a new shiny HD one if such a thing existed...


----------



## strocky

452!!!!

Best piece of AV kit i've ever owned!

The wife loves it as well (and she hates gadgets)


----------



## vpwsys

453 - had one since they first appeared in the UK, still the same unit going strong (a couple PSU changes mind... and bigger HDDs. Still love my tivo)


----------



## Steve100

454 (monthly seems like forever)

Tivo now used by kids as we've moved over to multi media and then BT Vision.
Tivo has been bulletproof


----------



## BigHairyDave

I have just signed my soul over to the devil, I figured that as I was giving Sky 10 pounds a month anyway, I may as well get HD !


----------



## BlackPrince

456 - my Lifetime sub since Dec 2000
457 - a pal who bought a TiVo with Lifetime sub off ebay about 5 years ago


----------



## Quinten

458 - Lifetime since 2002
459 - Serving NL TiVo since September 2005


----------



## darkeyedboy

460 - Lifetime sub since May 2004.


----------



## paulcahill

461 

recently joined the TiVo community after purchasing an upgraded Thomson Scenium. Still sorting out a few niggles but overjoyed with the advanced software in this little beauty, miles ahead of the Sky+ system and the ability to operate via TiVoweb is a real bonus.

Regards, Paul Cahill


----------



## njh

462


----------



## doubledrat

463


----------



## Mr Thunder

464

First time on here for simply ages as good old Tivo just keeps rolling along ! Must confess Freeview+ has taken a bit of Tivo's action as it's handy to edit on the Panasonic hard drive prior to burning to disc on the same device. It's becoming almost a chore to dump a Tivo recording down to the HDD, edit it and then burn. Crikey ! Don't we become used to things ??? When I first got Tivo oh so many years ago [and hasn't THAT Lifetime sub been a good investment ?] the very idea of being able to record in the manner Tivo afforded was revelatory. Getting soft in my old age....


----------



## gary cheshire

465

still the best bit of kit I have ever purchased - so says the wife!!!


----------



## tomhartley

466

Picture quality looking a bit average on medium quality on my big plasma now, but am unsure whether to upgrade disk and change default to high quality or to try to source an HD/freeview replacement ...


----------



## abarthman

467.

Got our TiVo when they dropped to £99 and took out a lifetime subscription.

Haven't modified it, because I haven't felt the need to do so - we delete stuff right after we watch it and buy it on DVD if it's available and worth keeping. 

Also got a 160Gb Thomson 6300 PVR, but still much prefer the TiVo EPG and software.


----------



## swing

468

Multiple TiVos though; an original 40GB never upgraded device connected to Sky, a 500GB (new HDD installed today) lifetime box with turbonet connected to Freeview, and a spare TiVo which I really should do something constructive with...


----------



## pspencer

469


----------



## IanR

470 :up::up:


----------



## kitschcamp

471 - one in regular use with UK TV, one with regular use with Swedish TV, and one sitting in a box in case spare parts are ever needed...


----------



## sibo999

One with Sky, one unmoded from 2002 with freeview (Phillips dtr500), several with friends and relations:up:


----------



## Amos

473


----------



## davidshack

tomhartley said:


> 466
> 
> Picture quality looking a bit average on medium quality on my big plasma now, but am unsure whether to upgrade disk and change default to high quality or to try to source an HD/freeview replacement ...


suggest you change default to BEST: IMHO medium was always barely better than VHS and only usable for static stuff eg talk shows.

Try it on BEST for a week: if you agree the difference is marked, get a bigger drive AND Mode 0 (a better than best setting) - it won't be HD quality but I suggest keeping TiVo's interface & intelligence is worth the "sacrifice" - it's still Head and Shoulders, Chest & Knees better than any of the opposition.

David


----------



## froxfieldrover

davidshack said:


> Try it on BEST for a week: if you agree the difference is marked, get a bigger drive AND Mode 0 (a better than best setting) - it won't be HD quality but I suggest keeping TiVo's interface & intelligence is worth the "sacrifice" - it's still Head and Shoulders, Chest & Knees better than any of the opposition.
> 
> David


Thought I would comment on this - I often visit to learn about how to upgrades etc and to see what is going on in the Tivo world - I completely agree about the the software being so much better than anything else - I have recently "downgraded" with a second PVR to the Humax Freesat PVR. The Tivo is 10 times better to operate..... however....the dual tuner is great so I am keeping the Freesat simply for the dual tuner ability. I just wish Tivo would introduce a new model in the UK..I would buy it like a rocket.  BTW I still use the Tivo as as second machine so that makes 474.


----------



## gjwell

474


----------



## jennykins

Sorry to say I've just cancelled my two monthly subs (one of which I'd had since 2000) in favor of Sky+HD.

Sky+HD does a reasonable job and looks great on the 46" LCD.

I would still get Tivo HD if it was available though, but its not, c'est la vie.

(Have to say, Tivo Uk/US had no idea whatsoever how to market Tivo over here, it could have been a contender!)


----------



## uncleCocoRosso

475


----------



## davidthornton

476. Still got my TiVo with lifetime sub but not used it in a few years. Hoping to start using it again with Freeview at some point "soon"!


----------



## forceword

477. Still on a lifetime sub and my old Sony CRT which still looks better for standard def than most flat panels I've seen. No other dvr has come close for usability.

I use a projector for blu-ray films but will have to think seriously about freesatfor next years world cup. Can't afford the Murdoch shilling at the moment


----------



## afrokiwi

478 

Well i am in The Netherlands ... hope that counts


----------



## Peter_Clements

479

Still going strong with a life time sub. On it's third hard drive now. Just bought a LCD tv and was worried about the quality, will try it on best.

If only TIVO had a freeview capability (sigh).

Thanks

Peter


----------



## hornist

480

But it's sort of semi-retired at the moment. When I moved to France I brought it across full of recordings, which I've gradually been watching, but can't really use it here for recording French television obviously. Not sure what its fate will be when I move back to the UK and will almost certainly want to go HD.


----------



## kitschcamp

hornist said:


> but can't really use it here for recording French television obviously.


Why obviously? I quite happily use mine for Swedish TV


----------



## hornist

kitschcamp said:


> Why obviously? I quite happily use mine for Swedish TV


No programme data, and no channel config. Is there a way to do that then? I've not really tried since moving!
I can do manual recordings, it's true.


----------



## kitschcamp

Er, yes. There are ways to do it. Provided XML data is available it's not that difficult. I've done it for my Swedish one.


----------



## billy s

481


----------



## tklimes

482

Bought for £99 with lifetime subscription. Rebuilt with new HDD and network card. Still going strong as the Kid's PVR - the reasons that we have replaced it with a Topfield for our main recording duties are: picture quality and twin tuners. As far as user interface is concerned, the TiVo still beats anything else on the market. If only they bought the current generation to the UK...


----------



## shanew

483

Another one who pounced on the £99 + Lifetime sub.

My parents recently upgraded from the TiVo I bought them to Sky+HD. My wife and I think the picture quality in general is better but we don't like it because often the backgrounds look fake and more obvious it is on a filmset or bluescreen. Now I've tried it first hand I must say that Sky+ interface is shockingly bad in comparison. We're sticking with TiVo until a better interface comes along. Plus, my laptop has HDMI output so if anything is missed it's easy to stream from iplayer to the TV.


----------



## Jarty

484 - No mods (too lazy!), using with a Sony Freeview STB


----------



## smike

although it's looks bit sick, which is why I've popped back to the forum.


----------



## roger_phillips

Damn Digital Switchover. Everything worked fine until last night and now I've discovered my Pace STB won't work after full switchover, so off to buy a new one. Came here to see if anyone was recommending a STB which is compatible with TIVO.

We've been fully digital for years so all this "after digital switchover you'll need to ..." rather got ignored.


----------



## digital_S

roger_phillips said:


> Came here to see if anyone was recommending a STB which is compatible with TIVO.


A year or 2 old now, but I have the Sony VTX-D800U Freeview box and it's worked continuously and reliably, left on 24/7 and still going well (without jinxing myself lol)
I recommend that one if you can spare £70 from http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-VTX-D800U-Freeview-Digital-Set/dp/B0000TEV88 or even less via the bay of E. 
(sorry, off topic)


----------



## colinstewart

Hi All

I bought my Tivo when it first launched in the UK and would not be without it.

I now also have the V+ box but still keep my Tivo.
I have hacked it and have a recording time of 758 hours in basic quality.

I am dismayed that we haven't had the advantages that the US have had with newer versions as there is nothing to compare in the functionality and usefulness.

Sky+ & V+ are poor shows compared to the even the Series 1 Tivo that we have been stuck with in the UK. 

I would love to be able to upgrade to a new series Tivo and have all the bells and whilstles that it now incorporates.

BRING BACK TIVO TO THE UK.

Thanks
Colin


----------



## incognito56

Just decided, regrettably, to leave TiVo. Bought my box 5 years ago and (I know how stupid this was, so don't remind me ) paid the £10/month ever since. Just got a V+ box which is nowhere near as versatile, but I wanted the HD content. Had I bought the lifetime subscription, I would have kept the box and hooked it into a Freeview box, so I rang Customer Service to see if they might have a special deal for longtime subscribers like me (who have paid £600 in monthly sub fees). You only get one guess at the answer! Still £199 for the Lifetime Subscription. Not a very smart move to keep the user base up.


----------



## v56k

Have a freeview HD recorder also - but is terrible in comparison, nasty unresponsive menu's, keeps dropping the season pass for Click on BBC News 24 and others.
Been upgraded to Mode 0 playback for better quality recordings and a 400Gb drive fitted - Tivo is still the best PVR and now with more "+1" channels even the lack of dual tuners is less of an issue.
My only gripe is the telephone dial up for updates, the unit is not near a phone point and internet/wireless access would be so much better.

In short the only way you'll get my Tivo is to rip it from my cold dead hands (or until Tivo stop supporting in the Uk!)


----------



## marsmail

489

I have had my TiVo since the launch in UK.
Still nothing comes near for functionality and ease of use.
Mine broke down and I thought it had had it, but with a new power supply and new hard disk (Tivoland - check them out via search engine if you don't already know them) it is up and running still.
I also have a Humax 9300 with 500Gb disk. It really is a pain by comparison, OK the two tuners is a bonus but waiting for the prog guide to populate is a chore, and losing the "series links" after 13 weeks with a limit of 25 anyway is pretty hopeless!
Come back to UK TiVo!! 
You are still the best, even with your slow processor.

marsmail


----------



## marsmail

roger_phillips said:


> Damn Digital Switchover. Everything worked fine until last night and now I've discovered my Pace STB won't work after full switchover, so off to buy a new one. Came here to see if anyone was recommending a STB which is compatible with TIVO.
> 
> We've been fully digital for years so all this "after digital switchover you'll need to ..." rather got ignored.


Go for a good quality one. I have a Grundig which has the disadvantage that it has no display to show which channel you are switched to, but aside from that is is good, quick to change channel and so far, totally reliable (on 24/7 for nearly 1 year now) Got it at Comet.
Don't buy cheap, it won't be worth it in the long run (and we all hope that our TiVos will continue to have a long run, don't we?)

marsmail


----------



## MagpieMike

3 tivo's Here. 2 with lifetime subs. 1 of these used with Virginmedia analogue cable (Shortly have to upgrade to digital service, as analogue to be turned off 1st October) Other Tivo unused at the moment, as cannot use with Samsung TV idtv. 3rd non sub tv not working, as modem is seems to have broken. Best purchases of such equipment I've made, and have had them all for some years. Would love Tivo to recommence selling in UK!


----------



## Pete77

MagpieMike said:


> Other Tivo unused at the moment, as cannot use with Samsung TV idtv.


Surely all you need is a Freeview box or Freesat box to feed the Tivo Scart input its tv picture and then wire the Tivo tv output to a Scart socket on the IDTV?

You and other family members then view live tv using the IDTV's built in tuner but watch all recorded tv programs by switching program source to the IDTV Scart socket and the Tivo?


----------



## dante ameche

490 or is that 491

Life time sub since 2002. Why can't we have a twin tuner digital TiVo here in the UK?

I'm so glad I paid for the life time sub even though I had no idea how long I'd be using TiVO for. Apart from the early teething troubles channel changing etc, it hasn't skipped a beat. It's as original as the day it was bought. [Could do with a new remote though] I found that keeping the 20 gig HD makes you watch programmes rather than having them pile up and never getting round to watching them.

I still speak to people that have never heard of it or think it's only available in America.

EDIT: Can't believe this is my first post. Can't believe I remembered my password


----------



## Pete77

dante ameche said:


> 490 or is that 491


491 as the last guy didn't quote a number.

Congratulations on finally getting round to posting on the forum after all these years.


----------



## hmallett

492


----------



## Rue

493

Wish I'd had the money for a lifetime sub way back then. I've spent the past few years (and another &#163;240 odd) wondering how much longer I'll keep my TiVo!


----------



## MrNoisy

494 - running fine with 2 SetPals!


----------



## Fred Smith

MrNoisy said:


> 494 - running fine with 2 SetPals!


You will have to retune them sometime.

Owner of two 'dead' Setpal's.


----------



## MrNoisy

Yes, I did that the other day - after hacking an SI fix.  

(Before anyone asks, this can't be done for others I'm afraid (I have special h/w for example) - I expect it will go wrong again soon for some other reason anyway!!)


----------



## n1ckT

495


----------



## netnode

496


----------



## dcoleman

-1

After 7 years of paying the monthly sub (I know, dont tell me)  we have cancelled and have stopped using our TiVo.

As a replacement I have built a HTPC with a quad tuner card (2 Freeview tuners and 2 Freesat tuners), so I can get HD on our 46" plasma. Running Windows 7, with 1TB storage and BluRay / HD DVD play back, it is the best alternative to TiVo complete with all the ripped kids movies, MP3s, family photos and web browsing etc.

Time has marched on and TiVo (UK) hasn't - I've given up hope that they will re-enter the UK market, even the US boxes cannot compete with a well setup HTPC.

So long and good luck, 
Dave C.


----------



## jdwood37

I've had lifetime sub since I bought my Tivo in 2000 now with 1TB Samsung Eco super cool quiet drive. The great thing is simplicity and rock solid reliability. Windows Media Centre is ok but being Microsoft needs constant TLC - dual tuner is a big plus though


----------



## EddieBaby

Had one almost since launch, and been paying £10 since then too! D'oh!

Although we get a 37" Samsung LCD delivered soon and I'm wondering about my options.

Nero are selling a PC based version of the Tivo UI in the states - doesn't seem like they want to sell if over here though :-( Plus they still want to charge the sub..

Ed


----------



## EdGillett

498.

Had mine since 2001 and was a monthly subber until about a year ago (muppet).

Haven't powered it up since moving over to a Huma 9300T about 8 months ago though. Prior to that had Sky with an upgraded SkyHD box (kept Tivo running on Freeview for a backup). 

Ditched Sky and just have Freeview again now (and a free V box, but that's only cos I have the VM broadband since our ADSL signal is pants ... anywho, I digress)

I miss my Tivo. It looks sad unplugged on the shelf upstairs. I keep delaying the dreaded time to photograph it and put it onto the bay of fleas ...

*blip blip blip*

It remains one of the most amazingly enduring examples of usability first and foremost that I've not seen anywhere else. Come back to the UK with a S4 (or whatever) and reclaim your bloody crown from the DVR morons Tivo!!


----------



## chrisphilaeva

499 - Me and the missus love it

Have had a tivo for years, however recently it GSOD took a while to get it back to life!
We had a V+ box installed during this period, but now Tivo is back up and running V+ is just used for (sparse) HD recording.

Will keep using it as long as I can.


----------



## globbitz

500 .....but stopped my subscription (of too many years than I can remember) when Virgin Media stopped their Analogue service in November 2008. I'm now a sad owner of a V+ box - which is absolutely DIRE in the extreme.

LONG LIVE TiVo!


----------



## TerryN

501
Had it since 2001. Disk failed recently so upgraded with new disk and cachecard. Wouldn't be without it


----------



## kitschcamp

502

Just got the inlaws a TiVo with lifetime and original discs (just replacing them for them). I've spent a day giving them lessons on how to use it


----------



## Dr Spanner

Mine is sitting in the kids play room with a lifetime sub and a sky multiroom. The 120Gig HD that I updgraded to a few years back is on the way out and it keeps freezing so I now have two choices?

1. Get a new HD either buy one preconfigured from ebay or try to remember how I did it myself.

2. Stream from one of the two SKY+ HD boxes I have in other rooms to the kids playroom vi CAT5 and save the £10 a month multiroom.

Why do I feel guilty if I choose 2?


----------



## Calmic

I've had my beloved Tivo since November 2000 - absolutely the best 600 quid I've ever spent. Since stuck a bigger disk in it, but that's all the modding I've done.

It's lasted me this long and I haven't seen anything I'd want to swap it for, however yesterday we had some kind of power surge or something and it has gone on the blink for the first time ever. It only sporadically recognises remote control input and frequently just freezes completely. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## martink0646

Hi Calmic,

Someone will be along shortly to give you a proper answer but try looking for stray sources of IR; remote control down the side of a cushion, lights, plasma screen facing the TiVo etc.

Martin


----------



## Calmic

Thanks Martin - I've looked but can't see anything (I initially even thought they might have changed the lightbulb in a streetlight outside or something), and it wouldn't explain the lockups either...


----------



## ash10

Still going strong after six years or so - really glad I bought the lifetime subscription! 

Bigger disk these days, and could really do with a CacheCard...


----------



## tartan_haggis

504 I think.

Bought a TiVo and upgraded it a couple of years ago. Sold it when I moved house and got Sky+ HD.

Now decided to buy TiVo again, and in fact have bought two. One has a lifetime subscription.

Despite the lack of twin tuner recording and no HD support (in the UK), the TiVo user interface and EPG just can't be beaten. Even by the new Sky+ HD EPG.

Bought my girlfriend a Humax Freesat HD+ box, but the UI and EPG still don't come close to TiVo.

Looking forward to adding Cachecards to the two new boxes and getting them up and running again.


----------



## Pete77

tartan_haggis said:


> Despite the lack of twin tuner recording and no HD support (in the UK), the TiVo user interface and EPG just can't be beaten. Even by the new Sky+ HD EPG.
> 
> Looking forward to adding Cachecards to the two new boxes and getting them up and running again.





> There will be more joy in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine just persons who need no repentance. (Luke 15:7)


Welcome back to the fold Tartan Haggis. I know I would have felt like you if I had ever tried to give up my Tivo. Which is why I never gave it up in the first place.

As to the dual tuners issue isn't that why the +1 channel and BBC IPlayer were invented.


----------



## Haggis440

Had ours about 10 years, not sure exactly how many.....it was so long ago. Still as it arrived with its original 40gb of drive space (don't want to increase it as the wife will only fill it up with Eastenders). just about to add a turbonet card to do the updates over the internet.


----------



## strocky

v56k said:


> Have a freeview HD recorder also - but is terrible in comparison, nasty unresponsive menu's, keeps dropping the season pass for Click on BBC News 24 and others.
> Been upgraded to Mode 0 playback for better quality recordings and a 400Gb drive fitted - Tivo is still the best PVR and now with more "+1" channels even the lack of dual tuners is less of an issue.
> *My only gripe is the telephone dial up for updates, the unit is not near a phone point and internet/wireless access would be so much better.
> *
> In short the only way you'll get my Tivo is to rip it from my cold dead hands (or until Tivo stop supporting in the Uk!)


Buy a tivonet card and get your Tivo networked and you can get your updates via your broadband :up:


----------



## big_dirk

506


----------



## mhopley

507

I've Just bought another one to replace the humax box in the kids room. Couldn't stand the slow epg on the humax. 

New Tivo has lifetime sub with original 2 disk setup. I just need to get around to putting a new drive in.


----------



## Ellistar

508 and 509


----------



## worm

510 - Just set one up for the mother-in-law and she loves it.


----------



## Jabamusic

511, 512 and 513 - (Mine, the children's and a spare just in case!!)

Jaba


----------



## calpj

514


----------



## childe

515 - best gear I have ever bought (Oct 2000), but I am getting frustrated with the picture quality. I'm not sure it will survive my eventual move to a 42" or bigger screen. However I have a V+ box in the other room, and if that is the best the competition can offer then maybe I will endure the poor picture to keep all the other great Tivo exclusive features.


----------



## colinreed

516


----------



## Timdownieuk

517.

Got mine donkey's years ago (with lifetime sub). Had to replace HD (from TiVoland) a few years ago but other than that, it's been incredibly reliable.

Still the dogs b*llocks in terms of usability IMO. I'm keeping mine until one of us dies. ;-)


----------



## pubman72

518


----------



## magic_man

519 and trying to convert others!


----------



## fac13

520


----------



## robin0

521 522 -two more


----------



## campbeji

523


----------



## taid

524

now being held to ransom by sky so want to go freeview/freesat (not "freesat from sky" ..

got to find a Tivo compatible box


----------



## Trevor73

525 
526 (spare #1) 
527 (spare #2)

taid - Bush BFSAT02SD Black Freesat SD for £48.99 at Argos


----------



## misterbleepy

528 - good to see this forum is still active (like my TiVo...)


----------



## Pete77

taid said:


> 524
> 
> now being held to ransom by sky so want to go freeview/freesat (not "freesat from sky" ..
> 
> got to find a Tivo compatible box


Why not just unsubscribe from Sky and continue using the unsubscribed Sky box with your Tivo on which you will still receive all the main channels and far more channels than a Freesat box can currently get in its EPG.


----------



## JimMellish

529.

Bought my Tivo in Feb 2001 with a lifetime sub. It now sits next to a Humax 9300 and the Tivo is superior in every way - especially when recording series which have to be checked every week on the Humax. Long live Tivo.


----------



## Elijay

530 

I bought my Tivo in Feb 2001 with a lifetime sub. A friend upgraded it in 2002, not sure what he did but it has two hard drives. Just removed the outer case to get rid of all the DUST. And I'm keeping mine until one of us dies. ;-)


----------



## Furball

531 Mine
532 Mums one

Bought ours in 2001 and upgraded the drive 2 yrs later .........and touch wood that drives still going 24/7 six years later 

Both are lifetimed subs

Fur


----------



## cheeseypeas

533 Had one for about 6 yrs now I think. Its just gone wrong and we are looking to change the drive. We just love it and my wife is complaining lots about missing eastenders.

Just wish it could record two channels at once, a new tivo for the uk market would be ace.


----------



## Pete77

cheeseypeas said:


> 533 Had one for about 6 yrs now I think. Its just gone wrong and we are looking to change the drive.


I take it you are aware of www.tivocentral.co.uk, www.tivoheaven.co.uk and www.tivoland.com They all provide pre-configured replacement drives for a Tivo that you can just drop in.

Or see the DIY guide at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html


----------



## cheeseypeas

Yeah, thanks Pete for that. I have upgraded the drive to a single 250gb a few years ago. I have a bak file backup and thought that I would just plop it on a new drive as the old 250gb is knackered.

Thought about one of these Western-Digital-WD2500AVJB-AV-250GB-7200rpm-8MB-Cache-35-PATA-IDE-100-CE hard drive at savastore (wont let me post link) as it says it is for consumer av units but I have heard that there is probs with WD drives. Is this one OK or am I just better going for the green power SATA drive?

Cheers:up:


----------



## Pete77

cheeseypeas said:


> Thought about one of these Western-Digital-WD2500AVJB-AV-250GB-7200rpm-8MB-Cache-35-PATA-IDE-100-CE hard drive at savastore (wont let me post link) as it says it is for consumer av units but I have heard that there is probs with WD drives. Is this one OK or am I just better going for the green power SATA drive?


I believe many of the latest Western Digital IDE drives won't work in a Tivo along with many of the latest Seagate IDE models due to firmware issues.

The Green Western Digital or Samsung SATA drives do work so long as you use the correct IDE to SATA converter. Tivoheaven and Tivcentral I think both sell a converter that they guarantee will work in a Tivo.


----------



## bradleyem

534. Still going here - do most of my recordings on it, even though I have sky HD.


----------



## mikefgrant

535

But now going to advertise my 40 + 80 G lifetime subscription TIVO plus PACE freeview adapter on ebay

With V+ HD and the wider channel choice, I find that I rarely use the TIVO now.

Still the best piece of kit I ever owned!


----------



## nickjbooth

536 Me
537 My spare
538 My parents


----------



## HappyHiker

539 but just got Sky HD today, so its just being used by the kids from now on.
best gadgets ever:-

1. TiVo
2. iPhone
3. errm... nothing qualifies as a three yet... that flexy led paper stuff that doesn't use power to keep the same page printed like an e-reader looks like it might though, if they ever release it...and it'll have to be colour


----------



## tonywalk

HappyHiker said:


> 3. errm... nothing qualifies as a three yet... that flexy led paper stuff that doesn't use power to keep the same page printed like an e-reader looks like it might though, if they ever release it...and it'll have to be colour


Well, yes the un-flexy e-ink screens are bombing out of the door at the mo. Flexi mono screens could be out next year. Colour e-ink screens are currently in prototype and are probably 2-3 years off. Flexi and colour were both recent stories on Engadget.


----------



## BigH

HappyHiker said:


> 539 but just got Sky HD today, so its just being used by the kids from now on.
> best gadgets ever:-
> 
> 1. TiVo
> 2. iPhone
> 3. errm... nothing qualifies as a three yet... that flexy led paper stuff that doesn't use power to keep the same page printed like an e-reader looks like it might though, if they ever release it...and it'll have to be colour


3. = Popcorn Hour

538 - finally caved in and getting V+ next week - can't help thinking I've made the wrong decision


----------



## NeilCoburn

540. I had V+ too but never caught on in my house. Everyone uses the TiVo, including my 3 year old


----------



## spitfires

541

I'd be lost without my TiVo  Just wish I'd bought a lifetime sub back in 2002. Oh well - it's only cost me £910 in subs  ....hmm wish I hadn't worked that out now!


----------



## johnnyFRS

542


----------



## digital_S

spitfires said:


> Just wish I'd bought a lifetime sub back in 2002. Oh well - it's only cost me £910 in subs  ....hmm wish I hadn't worked that out now!


About the same for me. Embarressing, isn't it!


----------



## Andrew Dade

543


----------



## cndawes

Still going strong with an unmodded unit


----------



## cramar

545 & 546...

Although I'm using Sky HD downstairs for the Mrs. (when it works..) all the good stuff is still captured by TiVo upstairs (the 2nd is a spare)

God I wish I could go back to just TiVo... :-(


----------



## dot2dot

547..

bought it 7 years ago - never any trouble.

one of the best - ok the best gadgets i have ever bought - it will never be topped... (will never go sky)

thinking of buying another one in case mine has problems... (lifetime o course)


----------



## msui772

548 Me  I'm still amazed that nothing comes close...


----------



## msui772

549 & 550 My parents...


----------



## DJBlack

551 & 552


----------



## dmsdemon2

553 & 554 (my parents)

I've had my Tivo since April 2000. I've upgraded the hard disk once when it gave out 4 years ago. My second freeview box has just died - it took me a few days to find a suitable replacement. I had the spectre of having to use something other than Tivo - horror - but I'm sorted once more as of 3 hours ago!

My parents have had a Tivo for 4-5 years. Last year it "had a problem" according to my dad, who suggested replacing it with a DTB PVR. My mum chained herself to the Tivo! Turned out to be an aerial issue;it has been fine ever since.


----------



## Penny Cook

555 (556 and 557 if you include the basic 40GB and the 300GB LT I keep as spares in the attic - just in case...)


----------



## Ovit-UK

558 Still using and loving mine along side my $ky HD box and Samsung V+.


----------



## Andy Davies

557

Unplugged mine over the weekend so I guess the number needs to come down by one


----------



## arturus

558

But not for long - have bought a Mac Mini to sit under the telly, running Plex at the moment to serve up archived material and photos, etc. 

Trying out an eyeTV freesat tuner on my main computer. It's able to receive BBC HD as well as all the freesat channels. Works really well and recorded programmes can be streamed to the Mac Mini to watch on the big TV with no extra work. 

EyeTV have an iPhone app that will let me stream live and recorded TV to my phone anywhere I can get a wifi connection, as well as select programmes to record, etc.

I think I'll be getting a second unit to sit under the TV and I will be retiring the Tivo and Sky freesat box at the same time. 

Are Tivos still worth anything on ebay I wonder?


----------



## cwaring

I'm guessing that, with the news re Virgin Media, this figure will be dropping rapidly towards the end of next year? 



arturus said:


> Are Tivos still worth anything on ebay I wonder?


I hope so. Will have two to shift, hopefully before the end of 2010


----------



## ally

hi guys, 

I have just bought one on ebay, mainly to play with although if the tivo virgin thing happens soon il get that and get rid of this one. 

my question is where do i start? it has a lifetime sub, its not been delivered yet. what software/ hardware will i need to make this usable on virgin? 

i really appreciate the help, bit of a gadget girl so not a complete noob if i need to make some mods.  

Ally


----------



## cwaring

ally said:


> my question is where do i start? it has a lifetime sub, its not been delivered yet. what software/ hardware will i need to make this usable on virgin?


Depends which STB you have. If it's a new one like the Samsung then you won't need to do anything and it _should_ work "out of the box" using the front ir blaster. (You set this when you go through the Guided Setup.

If you have one of the older Pace boxes then you might - though more probably will - need one of the 'cable dongles' which you can get off ebay.


----------



## ally

ok, so i shouldn't start downloading lots of software and stuff ready for it then, i just have to be patient :/ not good at patience thing, dyin for xmas already lol. thanks for the advice im sure ul be giving me lots more useful info once it arrives, i hope they ship it quickly!

i know its only got a 40gb hdd so i imagine its an unmodded one. was more bothered about the lifetime sub.


----------



## ally

its not a V+ box no, actually i use a dm800 for the virgin channels hoping dreambox works ok with it will hav to check that out. i truly love the dreambox but the epg only does one day on cable which really is poor.


----------



## cwaring

I wasn't meaning "is it V+ or not". I never even assumed it was a V+. There are at least three or four different standard cable boxes in use on VM's network. At least two Pace models and a couple of Samsungs I believe. Which one you have determines whether or not you will need the digital dongle 

As for which hacks to get. I have a turbonet card, tivoweb, endpad, autospace and channel logos. Unless you're technically minded, you might prefer to buy a new hard drive with all the main hacks already installed. There are a good few sites to choose from. In no particular order...

www.tivoheaven.co.uk
www.tivocentral.co.uk
www.tivoland.com


----------



## ally

i would ideally like to get it on either wlan or lan, tivoweb would be great. i am happy to do the hacks myself if its easy if risky then i can pay.

i think its a pace box il have to check that. was hoping i could try pick up a cheap network card on ebay or something?


----------



## ally

if i buy a 500gb hdd myself how hard would it be to set up with the mode0 etc? £89 seems steep compared to £36 for the drive elsewhere.


----------



## TCM2007

Did someone say "off topic"?


----------



## cwaring

ally said:


> if i buy a 500gb hdd myself how hard would it be to set up with the mode0 etc? £89 seems steep compared to £36 for the drive elsewhere.


Depends how technically-minded you are and how closely you can follow instructions  You will also need a PC with two spare IDE channels and a CD Drive.



TCM2007 said:


> Did someone say "off topic"?


I don't know. I didn't hear anything


----------



## deesee

559

Still going strong, my best buy ever, apart for my wife, who cost me 7shillings and sixpence (37 pence) licence, 50yrs ago, bargain. 






























































9


----------



## deesee

What happened, why such a big page


----------



## cwaring

I assume that 9 was supposed to be a  or something; maybe


----------



## RichardJH

ally said:


> actually i use a dm800 for the virgin channels


Isn't using a Dreambox on a Virgin cable against their T & C's and may be theft of a service.


----------



## cwaring

If it's not supplied my VM themselves, then yes.


----------



## ally

only used for free chans i just prefer being able to stream to it etc


----------



## cwaring

There are no 'free channels' on Virgin Media


----------



## steveroe

Please can you take this off topic discussion into a new thread!


----------



## cwaring

If I were an Mod, I'd happily move some posts for you


----------



## Couchy

560


----------



## BlackberryIpod

561. But not for too much longer. :-(


----------



## Dave Parry

562 even though its still buzzing.


----------



## BlackPrince

I've just fitted a clean 500GB drive (courtesy Steve/Ashmead Boy/TivoHeaven) to my old TiVo and given it to my next-door neighbour in exchange for him insuring me on his SLK. Spent this evening going through guided setup with him and teaching him the basics. He's happy as a sandboy.


----------



## mikerr

BlackPrince said:


> in exchange for insuring me on his SLK.


 Sounds like a good deal


----------



## avbuse

563, although technically, it's just an owner. retired my beloved Tivo for the inferior, but HD, V+ box.

So excited about the collaboration between Tivo and VM!!


----------



## ericd121

deesee said:


> What happened, why such a big page


If you edit your *post*, you can take out all the empty lines.

564, BTW with two Tivos.


----------



## Tylerdyrden

565 - I've got 2 as well, but only neither is working at the mo' - HD problems ..


----------



## AndrewThomson

566 - still going strong


----------



## ALanJay

568 (still using two of them in different locations)


----------



## seymour999

569


----------



## WasBeen

570 - Stock original 40Gb twin drive. Still loved, but not used for about 6 months.

Really, REALLY, Looking forward to my virgin box getting TiVo'd


----------



## vpwsys

571... still going strong, and still more reliable than Sky+ HD


----------



## Bryher.scudamore

572

I've got two and if only I could find a new STB that worked with the IR blaster, I would be even more happy.

I love my TiVo's and Virgin won't come to the Cornish countryside so I can't benefit from this new deal.


----------



## Andy10UK

573. 

I've got two working boxes (one of which has a cachecard with, I suspect, frazzled memory that I can't be bothered to take out) - plus a third "frankenspare" in the basement that mother doesn't know about...


----------



## robertivo

30.

I have 2 plus 1 broken


----------



## BrianHughes

robertivo said:


> 30.
> 
> ...


That'll be 574.


----------



## Filw

575  

Still going strong and I also use it for a handy work-reachable command line web access!  (TivoWebPlus + Hackman)


----------



## Kelduum

576, although I suspect the 120GB disk I fitted 6 years ago may be slowly dying...

Looking forward to some VM/TiVo thing though - or even the Nero LiquidTV/TiVo thing being available in the UK.


----------



## UKPronto

577, hopefully my UK Beta TiVo keeps working until I work out if I can get a Virgin Media box to replace it.


----------



## UKPronto

Oh and my parents have two TiVos and my sister has another. I can't imagine any of them would post on here but if they count then that's up to 579.


----------



## sundip

I'm still using it.


----------



## ch_hym

me too - that 581 users....

Also interested in the Virgin Media beta box...


----------



## Georgiegirl

I have three 584


----------



## asifgillani

I have one too (since 2000!)

585


----------



## micklen

Yup mine was late 2000 or 2001

586


----------



## TrevorCotterell

587 - since 200 I think.
588 - my son has one of my spare ones (and there's a backup to the spare)
589 - my brother Tim


----------



## Phil B

590 - Since Sep 2001. Have considered alternatives many times, but my teenage daughter has grown up with TiVo and is very emotionally attached to it. When I've talked about possibly retiring and replacing it, she reacted like we were getting rid of our much loved dog.

She was suspicious of the VM news until she was reassured that TiVo buddy would appear on the box. Mr Branson, please note my daughter will not give me approval to buy it unless TiVo buddy comes down the slide when it boots up. As a concession, we will allow you to replace the "as recommended by Sky" message


----------



## martink0646

Phil B said:


> 590 - Since Sep 2001. Have considered alternatives many times, but my teenage daughter has grown up with TiVo and is very emotionally attached to it. When I've talked about possibly retiring and replacing it, she reacted like we were getting rid of our much loved dog.
> 
> She was suspicious of the VM news until she was reassured that TiVo buddy would appear on the box. Mr Branson, please note my daughter will not give me approval to buy it unless TiVo buddy comes down the slide when it boots up. As a concession, we will allow you to replace the "as recommended by Sky" message


Hi Phil,

The link below is a hack to place the startup animation on your Now Playing screen if you are interested.http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=309987

Martin


----------



## tefster

591 - One more here


----------



## Tiny Clanger

592 - though since my LNB stopped working (terrestrial signal is dreadful where I am) I can't actually add anything _new_ to the TiVo until I go up a ladder.

Mind you, with the size of the drive I've got fitted, there's still a load of stuff to watch


----------



## Typh-X

593 - active
594 - unused (kept for spares) - unboxed picked up about 2004 for &#163;85


----------



## dmchapman

595 - although, Sky box appeared to die last night :-(

So, do I get another sky box from somewhere, or give in and buy into virgins V+ box and hopefully upgrade to the VM TiVo whenever it arrives?...

How bad is the V+ box? I know the old TVdrives were *painfully* slow - is this still the case with the V+?


----------



## mikerr

dmchapman said:


> How bad is the V+ box? I know the old TVdrives were *painfully* slow - is this still the case with the V+?


 V+ _is _the TVdrive unit with different plastic front.


----------



## dmchapman

mikerr said:


> V+ _is _the TVdrive unit with different plastic front.


Ha! I did wonder.

So, is it painfully slow? Is it going to drive me mad after a TiVo/Sky combo?

Is the new V+ any better (and if so, is there anyway I can make sure I get one!)


----------



## mikerr

dmchapman said:


> So, is it painfully slow? Is it going to drive me mad after a TiVo/Sky combo?


Yes its slow, but just about usable.

Only season passes though, no wishlists/suggestions, nor even a search for titles - there is an a-z to scroll though...

It's basically a normal STB with record facility added on.



> Is the new V+ any better (and if so, is there anyway I can make sure I get one!)


The new "tivo V+" doesn't really exist just yet.. its still in early development stages. Wait til next year.


----------



## flip

596 lifetime sub, running along side a sky hd box, TiVo has it's own sky box and multiroom sub. Getting real tired of sky+ missing and clashing programs now. Did not realise how backwards sky+ was until I got a HD box. Would love a HD TiVo for sky (not in virgin area)


----------



## 20039700

597 used now we have got rid of sky + HD in a cost cutting measure to help us buy a house lol

598 kept for spares


----------



## PaulFozz

Long time since I was on here. Still using mine at the moment, changed over from a sky box with expired free viewing card to a cheap Goodmans freesat box last night. Am intending at some point to replace it with a Humax HDR but will need to wait until I get a job! :-(

Have had good service out of the tivo box but my brother has a Humax and I'd like to move to one of those really.


----------



## aleks

599. And I'm looking for another one now to deal with overlapping programmes.


----------



## lazyboybrum

am i 600
i've had mine from new,no mod and no changes


----------



## steveroe

lazyboybrum said:


> am i 600
> i've had mine from new,no mod and no changes


601 by my count, PaulFozz was 599 and aleks 600.


----------



## Big G

I'll be 602 and 603 then 

Original one was purchased from that electrical store I can't remember the name of that's probably gone bust by now that was knocking them out for £99 on the queens golden jubilee extra bank holiday in June 2002!

Second 'backup' one was purchased from dixons online a little while later when they also were clearing them for £99 :up:


----------



## chrisphilaeva

Guess I must be #604

Have had it for years, my other half swears by it (so easy to use). Hopefully will be able to change my V+ box for the Tivo VM one sometime soon!

Series 1 400GB Cachecard


----------



## pgamble

Hi guys

I purchased mine just before they stopped selling in the UK for £150.

I'm on the 3rd disk upgrade.

It still runs beautifully. I have to say we haven't exploited many of the original clever features for many years because they stopped working (i.e. thumbs up/down finding similar programme automatically), so it's mainly for season passes.

I have just built a new cinema system with a Denon 2310.
I have my high end PC connected over HDMI, Xbox360 and Sony freeview PVR DVD recorder all offering 1080p native or upscaled (the latter) and Dolby Digital.

The Tivo / Sky is the only exception and for that reason this week I ordered SkyHD to be installed tomorrow.

It was a hard decision ... but lacking HDMI and Dolby Digital, IR blasters, two boxes instead of one, Tivo increasingly poor programme accuracy, inability to record two sky channels concurrently ...

I'd really like to keep using the Tivo but being an idiot (I knew the service was likely to stop shortly after buying) I still pay £10/mth - probably £700 since I've had it.

I don't want to keep paying that as the HD pack £10/mth offsets it.
What are the options for still using it ... can you get cheap life time subscriptions somewhere ? Can you sensibly use it without the subscription ... manual recordings, imported TV guides ? I have no intention of trying to breach licence ... just looking at all the options as I don't want to ditch it.

I know I will be frustrated by the rubbish series links and lack of strong search capabilities on Sky+ ... and I still love the start up graphics 

Paul.


----------



## mikerr

pgamble said:


> can you get cheap life time subscriptions somewhere ?


The lifetime subscription goes with the machine,
and a lifetime-subbed tivo unit is often sold on ebay and eleswhere for less than the £200 cost of a lifetime sub alone.


> Can you sensibly use it without the subscription ... manual recordings ?


It will still have the live buffer, and manual recordings as you say - note without guide data 
so now playing will consist of "manual recording 8:30 @ BBC1"
- but thats a poor excuse for a tivo


----------



## Pete77

pgamble said:


> It still runs beautifully. I have to say we haven't exploited many of the original clever features for many years because they stopped working (i.e. thumbs up/down finding similar programme automatically), so it's mainly for season passes.


Suggestions in the UK only stopped working for about six months but were restored when their loss turned out to be the result of the same database fault as was also affecting the US Series 1 Tivo models (Tivo initially seemed rather more concerned about not continuing to maintain a promised service in the USA than in the UK) . If you aren't getting any Suggestion I can only suggest that you have them turned off or haven't bothered thumbing anything since your last hard drive upgrade.

If you live in a Virgin Cable area the new all singing and dancing Virgin Tivo with triple tuner, HD recording etc should be available here some time later this year.

As to not buying the Lifetime Sub if I hadn't believed there would be a Tivo service for the next 20 months then I wouldn't have bought the Tivo at all and I also reckoned I would have had cause for a claim on my credit card if Tivo's service had ended before I had enjoyed 20 months worth of viewing....


----------



## healeydave

pgamble said:


> I'd really like to keep using the Tivo but being an idiot (I knew the service was likely to stop shortly after buying) I still pay £10/mth - probably £700 since I've had it.
> 
> I don't want to keep paying that as the HD pack £10/mth offsets it.
> What are the options for still using it ... can you get cheap life time subscriptions somewhere ?
> Paul.


Perhaps item 3 might be of interest:

http://tivoland.com/Tivoland/Systems.html

Regs
Dave.


----------



## Pete77

healeydave said:


> Perhaps item 3 might be of interest:
> 
> http://tivoland.com/Tivoland/Systems.html


It seems amazing this swap out is now available for only £60 unless you already know something about the likely future of Tivo Service for the Series 1 UK machines that we don't


----------



## cwaring

Did you actually click through and read what what was there?



> We have a number of systems that were ex-demonstrators, staff boxes etc that have lifetime subscriptions already assigned.


So no, Dave does _not_ know anything we don't other than how to spot a business opportunity when he sees one, I guess


----------



## healeydave

It's not really spotting a business opportunity at this point in time either, its the same stock I've always had, I've constantly put different packages together and changed prices over the years as any business does.

I don't know whether this idea is any better than the others I've had  

I'm hoping it might help some long term TiVo users (without a sub) keep using their boxes, even if they are retiring them from the main room.


----------



## Pete77

What Account Status would these units have?

5 - Lifetime or 11 - Evaluation?


----------



## healeydave

5 - Lifetime


----------



## Pete77

healeydave said:


> 5 - Lifetime


In which case this sounds like a very good deal indeed for anyone still paying £10 per month to Tivo for a sub on a UK S1 unit.

I suppose you are basically working from the premise that you quite probably have more unsold Lifetime Subbed boxes sitting in your stores than you are possibly likely to sell before the Virgin Tivo launches (so hugely denting the level of sales of Tivo S1 boxes from that point on) and that a person who already has a Tivo is not likely to be willing to pay nearly as much for one with a Lifetime Sub as someone who does not have one at all

Only six months to recoup the investment sounds like an excellent deal to me though as I personally feel confident that with the re-entry of Tivo to the UK marketplace (in conjunction with Virgin) but no replacement solution being offered for Sky, Freesat or most importantly Freeview customers that Tivo will still be offering service on the S1 UK models in two or indeed quite possibly even in another five years time.

Tivo has never so far made a Lifetime subbed unit redundant that is still operational and it seems to be an important article of faith for it to never do so for as long as Tivo continues to remain an independent company operated form Aviso in Calfornia.:up:


----------



## healeydave

I don't know quite what I can say to assure you this is the honest truth, but the Virgin box has nothing to do with it at all!
People that are in the market for a new Virgin box are not going to be potential customers for one of my Series 1 machines.
The stock I have left was earmarked to use as service and repairs, if someone can make use off and benefit from the exchange offer, that's great but I'm not out to try and off-load them all of a sudden, I don't have significant numbers left to warrant that practise.
Quite honestly, with the value of series 1 Tivo's now, I'm surprised people even bother trying to sell them on ebay. Put them in a second reception room or on the bedroom tv. You've got to be a pretty anal AV connoisseur to insist on having HD in the bedroom as well


----------



## cwaring

healeydave said:


> I don't know quite what I can say to assure you this is the honest truth...


It's only Pete that seems to be making anything of it. No change there then


----------



## lloyd

I guess I must be number 606.

Purchased as a ex-demo from Powerhouse after much web searching, probably about 2003, only to discover the IR sensor did not work. Quickly replaced under warranty, and never looked back. Now has upgraded drive and cachecard.


----------



## dmchapman

Sorry folks, but need to knock one off the total. I've just phoned and cancelled my Sub :-(

Sky box died, had a V+ installed and loving it so far. It's not a TiVo sure, but 3 tuners is a big win - and finally some HD material 

Felt guilty cancelling it. Box is still sat here in the living room looking at me. Might have to cover the little TiVo mans eyes :-/

Still, once Virgin launch their TiVo box I'll be first in the queue! Reading and willing to Beta test!

Darren


----------



## mikerr

dmchapman said:


> Still, once Virgin launch their TiVo box I'll be first in the queue! Reading and willing to Beta test!


Virgin will being going tivo on all boxes, so your V+ will convert into a tivo, either by box replacement or automatic over the air (OTA) software upgrade. :up::up:


----------



## thesik

607

Same box has been going strong since TiVo was launched in the UK without any problems (although having said that...)

Already on Virgin so will wait for them to bring out their TiVo box and then upgrade to that.


----------



## gex

608 - Front room
609 - Bedroom
610 - Kids Play room
610 - in a box somewere as a spare


----------



## dd_

If we're going by user, then I'm 609. Back in Tivoland again and back on the forum.


----------



## Cali

611 - original unhacked/unmodified machine 
612 - 'new' box just bough from a colleague with network card and upgraded hard drive - not operational yet...


----------



## Pete77

Cali said:


> 611 - original unhacked/unmodified machine
> 612 - 'new' box just bough from a colleague with network card and upgraded hard drive - not operational yet...


The thread is meant to be about how many Tivo users are left and not about how many Tivos are still in use.


----------



## Cali

Pete77 said:


> The thread is meant to be about how many Tivo users are left and not about how many Tivos are still in use.


So how are you defining a user?


----------



## Pete77

Cali said:


> So how are you defining a user?


You could always PM Colin Younger who started this thread back in Post 1if you wanted to be sure.

I'm sure that two Tivos in a household used by two people count as two but two Tivos used by only one person probably only count as one user.


----------



## ColinYounger

Please don't PM me. It really isn't that important.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Please don't PM me. It really isn't that important.


In post #1 you said:-



> I think 20 odd people are left here...


Having now been so extensively proved wrong on that figure I suppose that it no longer really matters whether we are counting remaining Tivo users or the number of Tivos that are still in day to day use.


----------



## mikerr

I think Colin originally meant how many active forum posters in the UK forum,
but it now serves as a "welcome" thread for people to check in with their ticket number


----------



## ColinYounger

+1 for mikerr. I'm glad I finally contributed something useful here, as minor as this thread is.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> +1 for mikerr. I'm glad I finally contributed something useful here, as minor as this thread is.


And it happened even without the thread ever gaining Sticky status and with it remaining throughout as just a normal forum discussion thread.

I also don't remember any criteria being imposed for posting in it other than that one had to be a forum member. From what I have seen most people who have posted in this thread have belonged to the forum for quite a long time, even if some of them don't post on here all that often.


----------



## BrianHughes

ColinYounger said:


> +1 for mikerr. I'm glad I finally contributed something useful here, as minor as this thread is.


Hi Colin.. I just wanted to say that I think this has been a really interesting thread. Before you started this we hadn't a clue how many Tivo owners passed by. I think 20 odd is a good estimate for the number of most active posters.

It's also interesting to see how many people have got their families & friends to get Tivos or have spares for themselves.

So thanks Colin. :up:

Brian


----------



## katman

Pete77 said:


> I'm sure that two Tivos in a household used by two people count as two but two Tivos used by only one person probably only count as one user.


But surely then.... four people in a household fighting over a single Tivo should count as four users if its the people we are counting and not the machines


----------



## madcat0607

613.

200GB Cachecard, TivoWeb, Lifetime.

Still working beautifully but unfortunately now running off a Philips/Pace Freeview box and can't seem to get the Tivo blaster to change channels on it. Still have the "sky extra room" I think it was called which allows us to watch sky in another room using the 2nd RF out coming into it but the Sky HD box doesn't output 9v on the RF out so we can't change Sky channels from upstairs. :-(
Unless we're lucky enough to be watching the correct channel, when the Tivo kicks in it records whatever's going. so we mostly rely on our Sky box to do the business now.

Hate Sky+ (HD), the new interface is better than last but Tivo's interface and abilities still way outclasses sky in our opinion.


----------



## EvilBoB

Another one to knock off the total - my sub was cancelled last week due to a HD requirement by the missus.


----------



## digitaria

EvilBoB said:


> a HD requirement by the missus.


Wow - that seems rather unusual. My missus is happy as long as TiVo remains operational. If we ever go HD, it will be at my behest. The excellence of TiVo is my main deterrent!


----------



## tdenson

614 originally mine now in use at my mother's.
615,616 sitting on shelf for spares

3 years after retiring ours (for a Humax - spit!) my wife still refers to Tivoing something. Just bought a Toppy and feel I have just about regained functionality I had with Tivo.


----------



## Ovey

617

Bought mine for Christmas 2002, still going strong on second HDD. Need to get around to networking it soon! Whole family loves it. Think I'll buy another.


----------



## JustinBaron

618 - Just bought a replacement from Dave after the death of my hard drive (RIP) hence back on the group to try and remember how to add all the modules I used to have.


----------



## welshpedro

619 - Lifetime sub, 320gb, net card, tivoweb etc. with Virgin Media Digital
620 - Monthly sub, 120gb, net card, tivoweb etc. with freeview.. may sell soon as I dont use much.
621 - no sub, packed away, 120gb (I think)... I really should sell \ freecycle this one


----------



## Alex14

622 Lifetime Service for last 4 years
623 Lifetime Service recently bought for my Mum
624 Lifetime Service recently bought for my sister

1 40Gb non-subscription just as a standby recorder and for spares if needed.
User of Hooch to upgrade to SATA and use of Telnet on Turbonet.
Like to know what's on offer when Virgin comes on stream!


----------



## ericsean

625​
Just before virgin brings out a new one - bugger


----------



## The Obo

626 - lifetime sub since 2001


----------



## Proteo

627 - Me
628 - Bro


----------



## nbaker

629 - Lifetime sub


----------



## szpoog

630 - lifetime sub.


----------



## n1ckT

631 - lifetime sub


----------



## DaveLane

632 - lifetime sub. I want a Series 4!!


----------



## cwaring

Joine VM and you will get one


----------



## Pete77

DaveLane said:


> 632 - lifetime sub. I want a Series 4!!


And you shall have it some later this Autumn if you live in a Virgin cable tv area and are happy with the range of channels and video on demand content provided by Virgin.

Unfortunately if you don't there is as yet no provision for a new Tivo to be available to the rest of us in the UK who live in non Virgin Cable land but we have to remain eternally hopeful that Virgin will eventually also come out with a combined Freeview and VoD Tivo model nationwide, especially if they could say acquire TopUpTv and provide few real time subscription channels like Sky One, Eurosport, National Geographic and Sky Sport by that means.


----------



## DaveLane

Pete77 said:


> And you shall have it some later this Autumn if you live in a Virgin cable tv area and are happy with the range of channels and video on demand content provided by Virgin.
> 
> Unfortunately if you don't there is as yet no provision for a new Tivo to be available to the rest of us in the UK who live in non Virgin Cable land but we have to remain eternally hopeful that Virgin will eventually also come out with a combined Freeview and VoD Tivo model nationwide, especially if they could say acquire TopUpTv and provide few real time subscription channels like Sky One, Eurosport, National Geographic and Sky Sport by that means.


I live "well" outside Virgin Cable Land - I'm hoping there will be some hacks to link it up to Sky Satellite later. Tivo beats Sky+ in every way - even with my really old box! :up:


----------



## cwaring

DaveLane said:


> I'm hoping there will be some hacks to link it up to Sky Satellite later.


PMSL. Seriously?  YOu must be joking, right?


----------



## asantaga-1

633 & 634 : Ive got two,  Love my tivo(s)


----------



## DaveLane

cwaring said:


> PMSL. Seriously?  YOu must be joking, right?


Yes!


----------



## deesee

My tivo has already been counted, but has been taken out of commison, it is now used upstairs with my Manhattan 500 multisat box and works fine using manual record.


----------



## cwaring

DaveLane said:


> Yes!


A hack to make a VM box work with Sky? Yeah. I think that might be against their T&C in some way


----------



## Ricta

Number 635, My Tivo been faultless since the day i got it in '03'


----------



## cwaring

You're obviously not fiddling with it enough


----------



## White Monk

Number 636 - lifetime sub - bought from Currys in January 2001 - still unmodded.

Used mainly for wishlist reminders as my one won't programme my Pace Sky+ HD box.


----------



## Teepee

637 500Gb. with Cachecard Mine (In use)
638 " " " Mine (In use)
639 " Mine (Spare)
640 160 Gb. Turbonet, No sub. Used for 'development', o.k. playing
641 120 Gb. Airnet My girlfriend
642 160 Gb. My mother 

Well you can't have too much of a good thing!


----------



## Pete77

Teepee said:


> 637 500Gb. with Cachecard Mine (In use)
> 638 " " " Mine (In use)
> 639 " Mine (Spare)
> 640 160 Gb. Turbonet, No sub. Used for 'development', o.k. playing
> 641 120 Gb. Airnet My girlfriend
> 642 160 Gb. My mother
> 
> Well you can't have too much of a good thing!


So that makes 3 users left and not five by my count.

ie. 638, 639 and 640.


----------



## FJSRiDER

Pete77 said:


> So that makes 3 users left and not five by my count.
> 
> ie. 638, 639 and 640.


Er, so I'm 641?

Monthly sub and 120Gb disk upgrade I did ages ago. Had it since 2003 and would miss it if it was gone. We got a Panasonic DMR-EX 77 DVD recorder but use it much less than the simple-to-use TiVo.

Occasionally it misses a channel change and buggers up a recording - I'd love a new replacement with built-in digital tuner - if only they'd sell one!


----------



## sledger

642
Lifetime sub
BUT how much longer unless we get the daily call problem fixed? 

I have posted twice on this in the Daily Call Problem thread (a forum thread that though recent is mysteriously difficult to access) but no help or replies. Customerr service say is is NOT fixed and no numbers provided here work for me, Might be a BT problem too? But we need it sorted please. And soon.


----------



## velocitysurfer1

643
brought unsubbed and unloved (in poor condition) from ebay for &#163;20.00 (inc postage) to use as spare parts


----------



## cwaring

You're in the wrong place, mate. The iPhone forum is that way ----> 

(Took me a minute to figure out what he was on about )

*ETA: The message referenced in this post has now been deleted. I won't delete this one though as it woud distrupt the other replies; even the rude one below *


----------



## daveh

cwaring said:


> You're in the wrong place, mate.


So are you. This is a thread about how many UK users are left, not a platform for your random thoughts.


----------



## RichardJH

daveh said:


> So are you. This is a thread about how many UK users are left, not a platform for your random thoughts.


The message that Carl was referring to has now been deleted and you may not have seen it. If that is not the case your comment is harsh and out of place.


----------



## SPR

Pete77 said:


> So that makes 3 users left and not five by my count.
> 
> ie. 638, 639 and 640.


Pete - you seem confident in your count; how do you know that nobody who previously said that they were a UK user has now bailed?

Do you think you should trawl back through the thread & individually confirm by PM that they still are, just to be sure?


----------



## cwaring

Well you can count me out, of course. So that's *642*; unless I've already been dis-counted? (Make up your own jokes if you like, just don't post them here )


----------



## Pete77

SPR said:


> Do you think you should trawl back through the thread & individually confirm by PM that they still are, just to be sure?


I have decided to delegate that task to you as both your methodology and commitment to the job looks as though it is far superior to mine.


----------



## iankb

cwaring said:


> ETA: The message referenced in this post has now been deleted.


It's always a good idea to include any spam messages in a quote before you report them, so you don't look stupid after it's been deleted. 

Just make sure that you remove any embedded advertising links first, so you don't perpetuate the spam.


----------



## cwaring

iankb said:


> It's always a good idea to include any spam messages in a quote before you report them, *so you don't look stupid *after it's been deleted.


Well I obviously am stupid 'cos I didn't think of that


----------



## TrainManG

I'm the (un)fortunate owner of 8, yes eight(!!) TiVos, and I'm working on the latest one. Usual trouble of the Yanks not speaking to Sky and the normal delay of getting it kicked in! Lah Di Dah!!!


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Well I obviously am stupid 'cos I didn't think of that


You might very well say that, but I could not possibly comment.


----------



## cwaring

Makes a change, Pete


----------



## destiny

Still here but have problems with Freeview Box and Sound.


----------



## Pete77

destiny said:


> Still here but have problems with Freeview Box and Sound.


Time for a new Freeview box or may be even a Freesat one perhaps? Both Sky Freesat boxes and the BBC/ITV Freesat boxes are on the whole much better maintained in terms of things like firmware upgrades etc.


----------



## rkv

643 and 644 lifetime since 2001.

I use them for recording standard definition TV shows for TV's on which I also have V+ HD boxes. I am really looking forward to finally having the latest software and HD support from TiVo. 

BTW, TiVo should do something for those of us who have been their abandoned vanguard in the UK for all these years.


----------



## irrelevant

Might have to subtract one.. I'm /still/ on a monthly sub with my TiVo but am thinking of cancelling .. I've had no sound and a juddery picture for a few weeks, and a tweak to the PSU only sorted it briefly. The other box I have was giving a sparkly screen before I swapped them over last year. I've also got a US model series 1 in cupboard somewhere, but can't sub that over here obviously..

We've got a Sky HD box sat next to it, and that gets the most use, simply because the picture quality is so much better on a 50" plasma, even though it's as slow as molasses and has a dreadful UI.. The TiVo has been running in a "backup" role, catching stuff that the Sky box misses, corrupts or simply decides that a season has finished even through it hasn't. But with no sound, well, it's not a lot of use for that... 

Could definitely do with TiVo launching a new HD box over here. Sadly, I think Sky has the market sewn up.


----------



## FJSRiDER

irrelevant said:


> Could definitely do with TiVo launching a new HD box over here. Sadly, I think Sky has the market sewn up.


I think it's TiVo who are losing out and not Sky who have the market sewn up at all. I'd expect there are way more people _without_ Sky who used to 'video' programmes from analogue who now could really do with a modestly priced, easy to use Freeview 'TiVo' than there are who want to pay for 'satellite' channels that they don't need....


----------



## irrelevant

FJSRiDER said:


> I think it's TiVo who are losing out and not Sky who have the market sewn up at all. I'd expect there are way more people _without_ Sky who used to 'video' programmes from analogue who now could really do with a modestly priced, easy to use Freeview 'TiVo' than there are who want to pay for 'satellite' channels that they don't need....


Too many cheap freeview PVRs out there now, though. Even our telly, itself, will pause and record from freeview if I plug some USB media into the side. Have to say, though, that the UI on every one I have played with has been dire..


----------



## katman

FJSRiDER said:


> I think it's TiVo who are losing out and not Sky who have the market sewn up at all.


Depends what you watch. Most of the programs I like are on the discovery/NatGeo/History channels and also Hallmark (Law and Order etc)

I have no choice but to use $KY as Virgin isnt available down my street despite being surrounded by Virgin cabled streets


----------



## cwaring

katman said:


> I have no choice but to use $KY as Virgin isnt available down my street despite being surrounded by Virgin cabled streets


You should send an email to "cablemystreet AT virginmedia DOT co DOT uk" and explain the situation. The company is actively looking to fill in streets such as yours.


----------



## FJSRiDER

irrelevant said:


> Too many cheap freeview PVRs out there now, though.


Which is the same problem for marketing Sky+. 


irrelevant said:


> Even our telly, itself, will pause and record from freeview if I plug some USB media into the side. Have to say, though, that the UI on every one I have played with has been dire..


We have a (was reasonably expensive) Panasonic DVD/Hard drive recorder and it has an astonishingly dire interface.


----------



## katman

cwaring said:


> You should send an email to "cablemystreet AT virginmedia DOT co DOT uk" and explain the situation. The company is actively looking to fill in streets such as yours.


I did....



> We have completed an in-depth investigation into the area you suggested for cable infill. Unfortunately to make this area serviceable would be very expensive - working out at around £1111 for each property in the area. Our current business rules only allow us around £300 per home - so we cannot proceed at this time.


----------



## calpj

-1... 643 TiVo retired, sadly missed and replaced with a hugely inferior Windows based Media Center. Free guide data, multiple tuners, HD output, optical sound output, expandability and more all won out.

I just wish it was a TiVo though...


----------



## comfysofa

Still here - its been a couple of years since ive last logged in (tivo hard disc just corrupted) so im currently restoring a stock image....)

Apparently i can use a 1TB disc (sata) - how do i do that then....that'd save a load of hassle as ive got 2x 400's in at the moment....

Anyway - nice to see its all still here...


----------



## irrelevant

irrelevant said:


> Might have to subtract one..


Just phoned to cancel... needed to tidy up the media corner in the front room, and as the TiVo has had no sound for at least six weeks, despite tweaking the PSU, it's been pulled out for now. I don't think I can justify the £10/month when I'm not using it at all..

(16 mins on an 0844 waiting to speak to someone, and it was so long since he'd taken a TiVo call he had trouble with his password getting into the right bit of the system! Then he spent five minutes chatting about how good the TiVo was, weren't Virgin going to do one, etc..! He also thought that they weren't going to be doing TiVo CS much longer..)

Anyway, as and when I find the time, I'll look into getting one or other of these repaired, or maybe look for a second hand box, with lifetime sub this time.. I don't really want to let go...


----------



## comfysofa

Well, as i said in another thread....it really does just keep getting better and better...bought a Hooch disc, a sata to ide drive converter and a 1tb green western digital, and now it has more storage space than ever before, doesnt crash, i would say is 20&#37; quicker (but it is pretty empty at the moment but ive put a fair few season passes on) for once even the tyserver installed first time as well and quite happily catalogs in the background. The hooch install even has the tivoweb software preinstalled as well! cant say better than that....this thing is so good its even worth the trade off for HD just to keep using it.


----------



## AlanMWhite

I have one ,full sub....coming up 10 years I think!!!!!!


----------



## Rolf213

643, UK TiVo with lifetime sub, still working


----------



## smokie

644 just switching to VTiVo


----------



## WeeClare

Swapped my original tivo from 2000 to December 2009 with a monthly sub for a lifetime sub, brill.
Got my original when it just launched and still swear by it today. It's excellent


----------



## DB70+

645 Lifetime sub Tivo from Ebay 3 Years ago very pleased with it and will continue with it as not on cable. 500mb disk with turbocache card and tivoweb.
Also using Digiguide.

D


----------



## TCM2007

How many of the 645 are about to be decommissioned in favourof a VM device I wonder.


----------



## microbe

Not necessarily de-comissioned but do have VM Tivo coming next week. Sadly my total paranoia has me fertling about this week transplanting the source from cable to Freeview. I know the new one's a TIVO, but it's from VM so I'll believe the reliability when I see it, until then... SWMBO would most definately be peeved if the new fangled contraption displayed that lovely, 'you don't subscribe to this...' or beter yet, ' this channel isn't (or wasn't) availible..' at 7.30 on alternate weekday evenings when when Corra was suposed to be recording!

Even if newbie does turn out to be the canine's gonads, the old boy is subscribed and working, no way would I cancel, rather pass it on to a cheapskate I know who'd put ebenezer Scrooge to shame - he's had Tivo for 8 years and uses it oldy worlde style as a replacement for his VCR - manually setting it and never even subscribed in the first place! Shame for it really.

P


----------



## alextegg

I'm keeping my old VM box and old TiVo transplanted to another room for now, but will probably switch that to Freeview after a while. 

£5 extra a month for the second box with a free install/rewire was tempting. If nothing else, if 2/3 tuners isn't enough, I'll be able to SD record on the old TiVo as an extra cover, or use it to record children's TV


----------



## spitfires

> How many of the 645 are about to be decommissioned in favour of a VM device I wonder.


Good question... http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=464330


----------



## mjd

I have had my S1 TIVo for 10 years, Lifetime sub for 8. Have SKY +HD but still only use the TIVO for my recordings / the season pass rarely lets us down when a new season starts.

The interface is second to none. 

Would like to upgrade TIVO HD to 1 TB and have mode 0, but not sure if its a worthwhile investment ??. 

I paid up front for a lifetime subscription and would expect it to be honoured


----------



## RichardJH

mjd said:


> I paid up front for a lifetime subscription and would expect it to be honoured


That sounds a bit like buying life insurance as a guarantee never to die


----------



## Pete77

mjd said:


> Would like to upgrade TIVO HD to 1 TB and have mode 0, but not sure if its a worthwhile investment ??.


I would wait for when the 2TB model is launched with the three tuners properly sorted out and is available to all levels of Virgin Media tv susbcriber.


----------



## mikerr

mjd said:


> I paid up front for a lifetime subscription and would expect it to be honoured


How many TiVos are still in the same state (unopened, same drives) as purchased ?


----------



## cwaring

microbe said:


> I know the new one's a TIVO, but it's from VM so I'll believe the reliability when I see it, until then...


No. It's a CISCO box with TIVO software. VM have had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> How many TiVos are still in the same state (unopened, same drives) as purchased ?


Has Tivo ever deactivated the Lifetime Sub of anyone who took steps to stop their device becoming Unfit For Purpose by maintaining their consumable hard drive component in the same way as one would change a car's oil and oil filter or replace its brake pads?

I would argue it was an Unfair Contract Term not to allow customers to maintain these consumable device components whilst retaining Lifetime service.


----------



## mjd

RichardJH said:


> That sounds a bit like buying life insurance as a guarantee never to die


No Life Insurance does not guarantee that you will never die - it guarantees to pay out when you die.

If Life insurance failed to pay out to my estate when I die - i would be extremely upset and haunt the persons responsible.


----------



## RichardJH

mjd said:


> No Life Insurance does not guarantee that you will never die - it guarantees to pay out when you die.
> 
> If Life insurance failed to pay out to my estate when I die - i would be extremely upset and haunt the persons responsible.


It was said very much tongue in cheek for a bit of fun, something that has been missing from the forum recently with Doom & Gloom on the up despite years of waiting for something new.

Reminds me of being told of all the Microsoft O/S from WIN95 onwards being better than before and some people having to keep it because their PC wasn't suitable for the upgrade and then after a while Microsoft informing them that they no longer support that version.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> I would argue it was an Unfair Contract Term not to allow customers to maintain these consumable device components whilst retaining Lifetime service.


Yes, and you specifically ARE allowed to - so long as you use a TiVo approved service agent to do so.


----------



## TCM2007

RichardJH said:


> Reminds me of being told of all the Microsoft O/S from WIN95 onwards being better than before and some people having to keep it because their PC wasn't suitable for the upgrade and then after a while Microsoft informing them that they no longer support that version.


That's pretty much it. I guess the software of the same vintage is Windows Me - anyone still using that?


----------



## spitfires

mikerr said:


> How many TiVos are still in the same state (unopened, same drives) as purchased ?


 
There have actually been a few on fleece-u-bay recently that appeared to be virgin ('scuse the pun). My sticky label is still intact & the Fireball still revolves so I could probably make it _look_ as though it had never been touched. 

p.s. Mine's still got the cellophane on the front!


----------



## White Monk

mikerr said:


> How many TiVos are still in the same state (unopened, same drives) as purchased ?


Mine


----------



## steveroe

mikerr said:


> How many TiVos are still in the same state (unopened, same drives) as purchased ?


I have two like this.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> That's pretty much it. I guess the software of the same vintage is Windows Me - anyone still using that?


No one is still using it because it was rubbish and unreliable. Loads of people are still using Windows XP because it was a better operating system than Windows Vista that followed it and the Microsoft customer price for upgrading to Windows 7 is a ripoff. It only makes sense to get Windows 7 if you replace your computer.


----------



## RichardJH

Pete77 said:


> It only makes sense to get Windows 7 if you replace your computer.


To who ?


----------



## velocitysurfer1

Pete77 said:


> No one is still using it because it was rubbish and unreliable.


I know a number of people who are using older versions of windows, including ME, 98 and 95. In fact my mother in law uses windows 95 and office 95 because it does what she wants. She doesn't use the Internet and uses it for word processing, account and printing.

Not everyone will, can or have the means to upgrade for the sake of it.

In fact the very large blue chip company I work for is only just moving one part from of it's PC base from windows 2000 to Vista and has no intention to move the other large part of it's PC base from XP in the near future.


----------



## TCM2007

RichardJH said:


> To who ?


Don't worry, Pete has all the Standard Opinions (Old Tech is Better, New Stuff is Rip-Off Section).


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Don't worry, Pete has all the Standard Opinions (Old Tech is Better, New Stuff is Rip-Off Section).


Windows 7 is clearly a decent operating system and I would have no hesitation in getting it with a new computer. Its just that Microsoft's retail pricing strategy assumes that anyone desperate to upgrade their existing operating system is prepared to be ripped off. XP is interesting as it spanned many years of sale and due to that is still receiving the same level of work by Microsoft to keep it operating reliably by way of updates as Windows 7. As and when that stops happening it will be time for a new PC and operating system.

Anyone still running Windows 95 or 98 and using the internet with it is out of their head as its just not suited for modern internet use, it might be ok for a bit of word processing. Windows 2000 is not that different from Windows XP and still a viable operating system to be using in my opinion.

You ignore that I do early adopt some technologies that made an immediate genuine difference to me like DTT/OnDigital on day one as I couldn't have my own satellite dish and only had four television channels and I was a fairly early adopter of the Tivo PVR even if I waited a couple of years longer than some of you chaps for the same reasons of greatly increased program choice (which does matter to me much more than having the latest screen technology). Your opinion on the value of each new bit of technology is also affected by your financial situation. Mine is not as good as it was. Some companies like Sky, Apple and TomTom have a cynical model of constantly milking the existing customer for more and more money without a great deal of obvious end user benefit. When you have less money you become more wary of such ripoffs.

When a product is still working after 20 years and the new ones are virtually no different like my Neff Fridge/Freezer, Dishwasher or oven then why waste money and pollute the environment replacing something that works perfectly well? And for all that I would love a fridge/freezer that gave me a precise current digital temperature readout on the front door and graph of its internal temperature in different seasons of the year etc but nobody makes one as its considered that fridge/freezers are bought by women who only care about their appearance and not their technology functions.

Women are mainly only suckers for wasting lots of money on constant new models of wearing apparel that they don't actually need just as guys constantly upgrade a perfectly good PC or smartphone when they didn't need to.


----------



## RichardJH

TCM2007 said:


> Don't worry, Old Tech is Better


Sounds like my wife. She has had her dishwasher 35 years now (since she was 19) and I am 66 now


----------



## TCM2007

Pete, it's the way you characterize any company that dares to try to sell you an improved product or get money out of you in any way as a rip off which makes you opinions such comedy.


----------



## martink0646

Pete77 said:


> You ignore that I do early adopt some technologies that made an immediate genuine difference to me like DTT/OnDigital on day one as I couldn't have my own satellite dish and only had four television channels and I was a fairly early adopter of the Tivo PVR even if I waited a couple of years longer than some of you chaps for the same reasons of greatly increased program choice


Hi Pete,

Two years after launch when they had already stopped the manufacture of the units is hardly 'early adopting' by any stretching of the definition. In fact if the S1 TiVo wasn't such a long lived product & lived by normal technology product cycles rules you wouldn't only have been late you would have been buying an obselete machine!!

Martin


----------

